# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Khởi động cho nó xôm 8012

## cnclaivung

chào cả nhà, hè này oi bức miền tây nam bộ quá nên em khởi động con máy 8012 để chào sân các bác, trước là để nâng tầm tiến bộ quê em lên một bậc , sau là không uổng phí chia sẽ của các bác 3 miền Bắc Trung Nam nói chung và anh em trên cncpro nói riêng, 
máy em sử dụng alpha a66 của bác tuấn empty.. cho cả 4 trục 
các bác cho em vài lời khuyên khi thiết kế...
chủ yếu chạy chọt vài tấm gỗ phụ gia đình sau phục vụ chọt led kiếm cơm qua ngày, nói chung phải đạt cứng vững trong giá tiền tối ưu nhất, sắt siết em dập ton 6li L hàng lại đổ bêtong tất,,,vụ canh chỉnh đồng phẳng bằng epoxy AB em ok, chứ chổ em làm gì lo nổi cái phay giường
em chỉ có théc méc cái bộ ASD13a-a + ASM66a-a H100 (Kèm hộp số Hamonic tỉ số truyền 1:100) cái này ngon như nào em không rõ, của bác Tuấn có chịu nổi phôi tròn tần 100kg trở lại hay không?
còn bộ trượt vitme em phản hồi tiếp
thank

----------


## emptyhb

Bác nên xem thêm phương án làm bằng nhôm profile nhé.

Ưu điểm: dễ gia công cắt gọt, tương đối phẳng, lắp gép đơn giản chỉ dùng ke với các mặt bích, có sẵn các rãnh để bắt ray.

Nhược: Giá cao hơn sắt, mua ở tp HCM chắc cỡ 70->80K/kg


Làm xong gắn gắn chặt máy lên bàn sắt là OK.


Trục Z nên làm toàn bộ bằng nhôm tấm cho nhẹ.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

chào các bác, em có ý này mong có lời khuyên, mấy em dự định betong cốt thép, ( do hồi trước em có theo lớp trung cấp xây dựng và 2 năm chiến trường betong đà gần cầu đường nên ok ) em sẽ lên khuông đổ phần khung cố định trục Y , chân máy chôn hẳn xuống đất nhưng làm theo hệ ximen di dời, nếu cần thiết đào xung quanh chân kéo lên bằng balan 2t là được, tỉ lệ betong chịu lực và co giản em sẽ update sau: em định chơi hệ ray tròn o 25 có đế, vì máy em Y chỉ có 1200 ,nếu làm như em thì tận dụng được khả năng chuyên sâu và giảm đi giá thành rất nhiều, các bác thấy sao ?

----------


## cnclaivung

không có bác nào khuyên em sao ?

----------


## nhatson

đổ be tông, tốn 1 đống công sức, rồi gắn ray tròn thì phí công
còn làm đi làm lại thì quá tội

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

bác NS cao thâm huyền dịu, đội ơn bác nhiều nhiều, thật ra em cũng suy nhghĩ như bác, ray tròn cho hệ sắt hộp nhẹ gia công cắt gọt, còn betong không khả thi cho router lắm bác nhĩ, cứ sắt mà phang, chùng nào có xiêng hẳn chơi nhôm cho nó nhẹ

----------


## nhatson

cầu kì làm gì cho mệt ah

----------

cnclaivung, conga, duonghoang

----------


## cnclaivung

NS good , thank you very much, mấy thằng này chơi bánh răng dây đai bác nhỉ? và alpha tep phải không, nhìn chất quá

----------


## nhatson

http://www.shopbottools.com/

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Diyodira

Nên nhớ dây đai chỉ chơi với Servo thôi.
Step thì chơi với thanh răng (double Y), còn nếu với vítme là tuyệt.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

vâng cảm ơn bác, em gối đầu nằm, he he

----------


## CKD

> Nên nhớ dây đai chỉ chơi với Servo thôi.
> Step thì chơi với thanh răng (double Y), còn nếu với vítme là tuyệt.


Tại sao dây đay phải đi với servo nhỉ? Em đang chờ thọ giáo vụ này :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

theo ngu của em chắc servo quá nhanh nên phản hồi không mất bước nên dây đai tối ưu cho servo nhĩ, nếu sai bác chém cho em bay đầu luôn...ke ke

----------


## cnclaivung

cuối cùng em chốt hạn phương án sắt có trục a làm việc nhẹ, em sẽ lên 3 d cho các bác chém , nhớ chém mạnh cho em lên tay

----------


## Diyodira

> Tại sao dây đay phải đi với servo nhỉ? Em đang chờ thọ giáo vụ này


Người đẹp mình dây (dây đai), sinh ra vốn là người nội tâm đầy cảm xúc,  vì vậy không thể trao nàng vào tay một gã cơ bắp cuồn cuộn có cái đầu lạnh ( step)
Một hôm, đang tâm trạng buồn bã, nàng tình cờ gặp anh chàng thư sinh trắng trẻo, tuy không đẹp trai nhưng anh dẻo dai, và đặc biệt là anh có cái đầu nóng, biết cảm nhận được cảm xúc của nàng, lúc nàng cương thì anh nhu, và ngược lại, vì vậy nên lúc nào 2 người cũng cùng lên đỉnh ... Olympia.
Thanks

----------

anhxco, CKD, cnclaivung

----------


## Diyodira

"Đầu óc ngu si, tứ chi phát triển" chính là a step nhà ta, có bao nhiêu sức mạnh là ảnh phang hết ngay mà không cần biết đối tác ntn.

----------


## nhatson

vụ belt em ko tán thành ah nha

----------

conga, duonghoang, Gamo, Ona

----------


## cnclaivung

em thấy thằng này em khoái quá mà chả hiểu thanh răn hay vis

----------


## CKD

> em thấy thằng này em khoái quá mà chả hiểu thanh răn hay vis


Dây đay hết  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

Nếu bàn về dây đai, clíp trên thì quá bình thường, vì hầu như là point to point, không có nội suy đg tròn, thực tế nhất là máy laser TQ bán ầm ầm.
Vậy sao em dám mạo muội khuyên không dùng dây đai cho step, vì thực tế sx trong chúng ta, khi mà dùng cho những máy có kích thước lớn, với những cơ cấu truyền động có lực quán tính lớn, lực ma sát lớn và không đồng đều, từ đó sẽ nảy sinh ra nhiều vấn đề với dây đai.
Thực ra dùng Servo là để giải quyết tốt nhất có thể những khiếm khuyết của dây đai, muốn tốt hơn nữa thì phải dùng dây đai sai lớn, bản lớn ít nhất 50mm.
Bác nào có time và tài chánh thì cứ thử cho ra lẽ, em có 6 con cncplasma truyền động dây đai rồi, hầu hết là double y dùng trục láp visai, cải tiến nhiều kiểu lắm, dĩ nhiên là tạm ổn với nhiệm vụ đặt ra nhưng còn nhiều trăn trở ở góc độ kỹ thuật.
Giờ vẫn còn 2 con 1m2 x 2m4 đang kết hợp step-dây đai với cơ cấu truyền động  đơn giản 2 kiểu khác nhau để so sánh, thí nghiệm.
Muốn gác kiếm rồi nhưng còn trăn trở với nó nên lưu luyến chút chút.
Thanks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Ui, buổi nào mời bác Đi Vô Đi Ra uống cà phê thỉnh giáo vụ dây đai tí. Đang tính làm con Pick & Place bằng dây đai.

----------


## Gamo

> chào cả nhà, hè này oi bức miền tây nam bộ quá nên em khởi động con máy 8012 để chào sân các bác, trước là để nâng tầm tiến bộ quê em lên một bậc , sau là không uổng phí chia sẽ của các bác 3 miền Bắc Trung Nam nói chung và anh em trên cncpro nói riêng, 
> máy em sử dụng alpha a66 của bác tuấn empty.. cho cả 4 trục 
> các bác cho em vài lời khuyên khi thiết kế...
> chủ yếu chạy chọt vài tấm gỗ phụ gia đình sau phục vụ chọt led kiếm cơm qua ngày, nói chung phải đạt cứng vững trong giá tiền tối ưu nhất, sắt siết em dập ton 6li L hàng lại đổ bêtong tất,,,vụ canh chỉnh đồng phẳng bằng epoxy AB em ok, chứ chổ em làm gì lo nổi cái phay giường
> em chỉ có théc méc cái bộ ASD13a-a + ASM66a-a H100 (Kèm hộp số Hamonic tỉ số truyền 1:100) cái này ngon như nào em không rõ, của bác Tuấn có chịu nổi phôi tròn tần 100kg trở lại hay không?
> còn bộ trượt vitme em phản hồi tiếp
> thank


Vụ 100kg của ông thì alphastep size 66 chắc ổn. Máy của tui phần trục X & Z, nặng chắc khoảng 150kg, dùng 2 con motor thường size 57 vẫn chạy ổn, khoảng 600rpm, ko nhanh bằng alphastep thôi.

Với stepper, chạy càng chậm sức kéo càng khủng. Do đó nếu bị mất bước thì tăng dòng lên, hạ tốc độ xuống

----------


## nhatson

> Vụ 100kg của ông thì alphastep size 66 chắc ổn. Máy của tui phần trục X & Z, nặng chắc khoảng 200kg, dùng 2 con motor thường size 57 vẫn chạy ổn, khoảng 600rpm, ko nhanh bằng alphastep thôi.
> 
> Với stepper, chạy càng chậm sức kéo càng khủng (servo ngược lại). Do đó nếu bị mất bước thì hạ tốc độ xuống.


với ac servo, chỗ servo tốc độ thấp , moment thấp em ko tán thành

----------


## nhatson

servo nghịch trò này hơi mệt xíu

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, sorry bác, em sai. Thật ra thì cả DC lẫn AC đều có thể quản lý constant torque được.

----------


## Diyodira

> Ui, buổi nào mời bác Đi Vô Đi Ra uống cà phê thỉnh giáo vụ dây đai tí. Đang tính làm con Pick & Place bằng dây đai.


Kính thưa các loại dây đai lõi thép japan new branch, dự án chừng nào cắt băng em tài trợ cho bác 1 bộ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

O.o à, hèn chi... đẳng cấp của bác đúng là cao hơn 1 bậc, em toàn xài loại dây đai cao su Tạ Uyên, dùng cỡ nhỏ nên tùm lum vấn đề hết. Hehe, cảm ơn bác trước!!!

----------


## nhatson

http://machinedesign.com/motorsdrive...l-applications

----------


## cnclaivung

> em thấy thằng này em khoái quá mà chả hiểu thanh răn hay vis


thằng này bác ợ chứ không phải trên kia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SZsm8Sl0Ao

----------


## cnclaivung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTBex9quá đỉnh

----------


## Tuấn

> Nên nhớ dây đai chỉ chơi với Servo thôi.
> Step thì chơi với thanh răng (double Y), còn nếu với vítme là tuyệt.





> Người đẹp mình dây (dây đai), sinh ra vốn là người nội tâm đầy cảm xúc,  vì vậy không thể trao nàng vào tay một gã cơ bắp cuồn cuộn có cái đầu lạnh ( step)
> Một hôm, đang tâm trạng buồn bã, nàng tình cờ gặp anh chàng thư sinh trắng trẻo, tuy không đẹp trai nhưng anh dẻo dai, và đặc biệt là anh có cái đầu nóng, biết cảm nhận được cảm xúc của nàng, lúc nàng cương thì anh nhu, và ngược lại, vì vậy nên lúc nào 2 người cũng cùng lên đỉnh ... Olympia.
> Thanks





> Nếu bàn về dây đai, clíp trên thì quá bình thường, vì hầu như là point to point, không có nội suy đg tròn, thực tế nhất là máy laser TQ bán ầm ầm.
> Vậy sao em dám mạo muội khuyên không dùng dây đai cho step, vì thực tế sx trong chúng ta, khi mà dùng cho những máy có kích thước lớn, với những cơ cấu truyền động có lực quán tính lớn, lực ma sát lớn và không đồng đều, từ đó sẽ nảy sinh ra nhiều vấn đề với dây đai.
> Thực ra dùng Servo là để giải quyết tốt nhất có thể những khiếm khuyết của dây đai, muốn tốt hơn nữa thì phải dùng dây đai sai lớn, bản lớn ít nhất 50mm.
> Bác nào có time và tài chánh thì cứ thử cho ra lẽ, em có 6 con cncplasma truyền động dây đai rồi, hầu hết là double y dùng trục láp visai, cải tiến nhiều kiểu lắm, dĩ nhiên là tạm ổn với nhiệm vụ đặt ra nhưng còn nhiều trăn trở ở góc độ kỹ thuật.
> Giờ vẫn còn 2 con 1m2 x 2m4 đang kết hợp step-dây đai với cơ cấu truyền động  đơn giản 2 kiểu khác nhau để so sánh, thí nghiệm.
> Muốn gác kiếm rồi nhưng còn trăn trở với nó nên lưu luyến chút chút.
> Thanks


Cụ Đi zô đi ra làm bài hướng dẫn, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm chế máy plasma đi ạ

----------


## Diyodira

> Cụ Đi zô đi ra làm bài hướng dẫn, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm chế máy plasma đi ạ


Thanks Bác.
CNC Plasma nó muôn hình vạn trạng lắm, nhiều vấn đề khắc nghiệt hơn CNC Router (theo suy nghĩ riêng mình).
Hơn nữa mình không đủ trình để phát động nó, chỉ đọc thấy chỗ nào cần thiết thì đóng góp những kinh nghiệm đã trải qua để Diyer có sự chuẩn bị tốt, đỡ thiệt hại.
B.Rs.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Cụ CKD đẹp giai đâu ùi?

Cụ CKD có 1 con plasma CNC kiêm oxy gas, router nhiều món đây. Các lão ấy mô tả từ A-Z quá trình của các lão, nhìn kinh vãi  :Big Grin: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/48...op-cua-CKD-MrL

----------


## CKD

Về cơ bản thì dây đay có nhiều vấn đề, chính yếu là đàn hồi nên run động là điều đầu tiên phải lưu ý (cho dù là đay bố thép).

----------

cnclaivung, Diyodira, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

> Về cơ bản thì dây đay có nhiều vấn đề, chính yếu là đàn hồi nên run động là điều đầu tiên phải lưu ý (cho dù là đay bố thép).


Chúng ta bàn luận trên cơ sở dây lõi thép.
Nếu truyền động double y thì nên cuốn dây đai thành vòng tròn, dùng 1 motor và trục láp truyền động cho 2 bên, hơi tốn kém nhưng là cách tối ưu cho dây đai.

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Chúng ta bàn luận trên cơ sở dây lõi thép.
> Nếu truyền động double y thì nên cuốn dây đai thành vòng tròn, dùng 1 motor và trục láp truyền động cho 2 bên, hơi tốn kém nhưng là cách tối ưu cho dây đai.


Hình như con này một động cơ chay trục lap truyền chuyển động cho 2 thanh ray Y thì phải a

----------


## Diyodira

> Hình như con này một động cơ chay trục lap truyền chuyển động cho 2 thanh ray Y thì phải a


Đúng rồi, con này Y dùng thanh răng, cách truyền động này mình cũng làm 1 con ở Hà Đông, làm cơ cấu này cực lắm, nếu làm đúng chuẩn thì bá đạo, nến bác nào làm Plasma theo kiểu này mình tư vấn cách chọn chủng loại vật tư cơ khí và cách làm 2 vai trục X thì đỡ tốn học phí nhiều.
Nhiều người cứ chủ quan khi nghĩ Plasma kết cấu đơn giản, ít tải hơn router... mà thất bại. Hầu như với router, 99% trong chúng ta làm cái đầu tay ăn liền, nhưng Plasma thì chắc chỉ 1% (hầu hết vật vã lên bờ xuống ruộng).
Thanks

----------


## Tuấn

Em nhờ các bác và cụ Đi Zô Đi Ra tư vấn giúp em cấu hình một con máy cắt plasma với ạ. 

- Máy em định làm khung máy và bàn để vật liệu rời nhau. Đại khái là dư lày ạ:



Mục đích là để khi cẩu vật liệu cần cắt lên, bà con có kê rồi rút cáp, tấm tôn 2cm nó có rơi cái rầm thì nó không ảnh hưởng lắm đến khung máy.

- Kích thước phủ bì : 2m x 3m chi đó. 
- Vật liệu làm X, Y em có một mớ hộp vuông 180x180, dày 12 hay 15mm chi đó.
- Vật liệu thường cắt: 5mm, mỏng nhất 2mm, dày nhất 20mm.
- Dã tâm của em là làm vai X to đoành, khóa chết để XY bắt buộc vuông góc ạ.

Các bác tư vấn giúp em vụ XY nên dùng vít me bước 10-20 hay thanh răng bánh răng để em đi sắm dần ạ ( bỏ qua phần giá cả ạ ).

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Diyodira

> Em nhờ các bác và cụ Đi Zô Đi Ra tư vấn giúp em cấu hình một con máy cắt plasma với ạ. 
> 
> - Máy em định làm khung máy và bàn để vật liệu rời nhau. Đại khái là dư lày ạ:
> 
> 
> 
> Mục đích là để khi cẩu vật liệu cần cắt lên, bà con có kê rồi rút cáp, tấm tôn 2cm nó có rơi cái rầm thì nó không ảnh hưởng lắm đến khung máy.
> 
> - Kích thước phủ bì : 2m x 3m chi đó. 
> ...


Bác mở topic mới để tập trung hơn và ae dễ bàn luận.
Thanks

----------


## cnclaivung

em lôi top em lên , chìm mất rồi, trình còi em thiết kế ghẻ , show lên các bác chém, em chủ đạo vật liệu sau khi hoàn thành mới bật mí các bác
pic 1 : phần khung

----------


## thehiena2

Cái bàn máy mìnddeeer chổ nào vậy?

----------


## cnclaivung

trời, phía trên đó bác, thả vài miếng nhôm lên nhìn ẹp trai liền

----------


## cnclaivung

không có ro nào chém em sao, em sài Y ray tròn 25 có đế, X ray vuông HiWin 20, vit me toàn bộ bước 5, sắt tấm chấn u ,l hàng là chính, có vài cái composit nguyên khối phay thẳng, nhà trồng được gì chơi nấy,

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác nhìn giúp em sao em thấy có sự khập khiểng giửa alpha và khung máy nhỉ

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Quan trọng gì cái alpha khập khiểng đấy, làm miếng nhôm che lại là đẹp trai liền  :Big Grin: , dùng ray tròn ko được bền cho lắm đâu nhóe

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

> các bác nhìn giúp em sao em thấy có sự khập khiểng giửa alpha và khung máy nhỉ


Hi bác! Không biết trục X, Z bác làm bằng chất liệu gì? Nếu = nhôm thì em thấy không có gì khập khiễng cả  :Stick Out Tongue: . Bằng sắt thì em chưa dám chắc lắm (Do em toàn làm nhôm)

Thêm nữa, bác thiết kế mặt bích làm sao có thể gắn cả size 86 nữa. Đề phòng sau này muôn nâng cấp hoặc giả sử nó khập khiễng thật thì còn có chỗ mà lắp đồ mới vào. (Chú ý mặt bích X, phải đủ chỗ nhét động cơ vào, hoặc dùng kết cấu pully dây đai đưa motor ra đằng sau)

Vụ dây dợ thì chắc chiều mai em mới đi ship cho bác được. Thanks!

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

nguyên bệ Z em làm bằng composit chịu tải bác ợ, nhẹ ngang nhôm, dể gia công hơn, cái này em tự đổ với bột gỗ mịn, chuyên làm trong mấy cái cano của cơ quan nhà nước,nói chung kéo luôn spin nặng tầm 15 k , chắc phải có lò xo cho nó,

----------


## cnclaivung

> Quan trọng gì cái alpha khập khiểng đấy, làm miếng nhôm che lại là đẹp trai liền , dùng ray tròn ko được bền cho lắm đâu nhóe


dạ, em có tính toán sau này lên ray vuông bác ợ, bước đầu như vậy đi, bởi thấy mấy anh gà tây làm chạy mượt quá,

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác thấy em để visme nằng trên thanh liên kết của trục X để chống võng visme, bên dưới em lót cây V mài thẳng cho vài em bạc đạn làm đường dẫn đở bên dưới, được ko các bác

----------


## conga

> vụ belt em ko tán thành ah nha


Bác thiếu tiền ơi bác thiếu tiền, em lại có dự án nên ko để lại cho bác đc ợ. Bác thiếu tiền chiều 1,2m chạy vitme cũng được mà, 1,2m ko phải là dài để vitme bị võng. Em cũng đang làm còn 1,2m chạy vitme/
Con máy của bác nhatson post lên dùng ray tròn, và thấy bọn khoai tây thường hay sử dụng ray tròn. Nó có độ zơ nhất định hơn so với ray vuông,sao bọn tây no ko dùng vuông nhỉ? nó sài hàng tốt cơ mà.
Hay ray tròn của nó đảm bảo chất lượng hơn ray vuông ở vn nhỉ?

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, kinh nghiệm xương máu của em với ray tròn là nếu là đồ dỏm, nó bị rơ, chạy ồn lắm.

Bọn Tây thì có lẽ là do bọn nó ko có tiền chơi ray trượt. Với dân Mẽo bình thường, bỏ ra $1500 để chơi CNC cũng là một chuyện phải tính. Thấy một số DIY nổi tiếng cũng chỉ dùng tới ray Hi-Win & vít me China thôi. Việt Nam mình mới có cửa chơi THK, NSK, IKO,...

----------

cnclaivung, conga

----------


## nhatson

> Bác thiếu tiền ơi bác thiếu tiền, em lại có dự án nên ko để lại cho bác đc ợ. Bác thiếu tiền chiều 1,2m chạy vitme cũng được mà, 1,2m ko phải là dài để vitme bị võng. Em cũng đang làm còn 1,2m chạy vitme/
> Con máy của bác nhatson post lên dùng ray tròn, và thấy bọn khoai tây thường hay sử dụng ray tròn. Nó có độ zơ nhất định hơn so với ray vuông,sao bọn tây no ko dùng vuông nhỉ? nó sài hàng tốt cơ mà.
> Hay ray tròn của nó đảm bảo chất lượng hơn ray vuông ở vn nhỉ?


ko xét về khía cạnh tiền, em xét về khía cạnh thực dụng
ray vuông thì chính xác đấy , nhưng cái khung nhôm với sắt hộp nó có chính xác đâu, bác làm cái trục x dài đỡ 2 dầu rồi đứng chính giữ , dùng dồng hồ so check xem nó biến dạng mấy vạch, nếu nó biến dạng thì cái ray vuông nó đâu có đem lại lợi ích gì về chính xác

túm lại, về việc chính xác cái body wan trọng hơn cái ray và vit me, mà wan trọng hơn làm cái body tốt phần chi phí chi cho cái body nó cao hơn  chi phí chi cho vit me và trượt

----------

cnclaivung, conga, thuhanoi

----------


## cnclaivung

> ko xét về khía cạnh tiền, em xét về khía cạnh thực dụng
> ray vuông thì chính xác đấy , nhưng cái khung nhôm với sắt hộp nó có chính xác đâu, bác làm cái trục x dài đỡ 2 dầu rồi đứng chính giữ , dùng dồng hồ so check xem nó biến dạng mấy vạch, nếu nó biến dạng thì cái ray vuông nó đâu có đem lại lợi ích gì về chính xác
> 
> túm lại, về việc chính xác cái body wan trọng hơn cái ray và vit me, mà wan trọng hơn làm cái body tốt phần chi phí chi cho cái body nó cao hơn  chi phí chi cho vit me và trượt


bác nói chuẩn quá, chí phải, em tập trong lực vào kết cấu, chống võng được cho cây đà ngang X thì chuyện visme ko thành vấn đề lớn, ok, em chọn tăng cứng hết khả năg,

----------


## nhatson

mà cụ làm gỗ thì chính xác đâu phải là ưu tiên,chủ yếu là chi phí + hiệu năng > tỗng chi phi/ thời gian hoà vốn

----------


## Gamo

> nguyên bệ Z em làm bằng composit chịu tải bác ợ, nhẹ ngang nhôm, dể gia công hơn, cái này em tự đổ với bột gỗ mịn, chuyên làm trong mấy cái cano của cơ quan nhà nước,nói chung kéo luôn spin nặng tầm 15 k , chắc phải có lò xo cho nó,


Bác đúc xong bệ Z chưa?

----------


## cnclaivung

chưa bác ợ, đợi cây ray nữa là bắt tay, chứ ko thì đúc rồi, dể mà bác

----------

Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

> mà cụ làm gỗ thì chính xác đâu phải là ưu tiên,chủ yếu là chi phí + hiệu năng > tỗng chi phi/ thời gian hoà vốn


đâu phải chỉ gỗ không bác, chơi nhè nhẹ nhôm luôn mừ

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> Hmm, kinh nghiệm xương máu của em với ray tròn là nếu là đồ dỏm, nó bị rơ, chạy ồn lắm.
> 
> Bọn Tây thì có lẽ là do bọn nó ko có tiền chơi ray trượt. Với dân Mẽo bình thường, bỏ ra $1500 để chơi CNC cũng là một chuyện phải tính. Thấy một số DIY nổi tiếng cũng chỉ dùng tới ray Hi-Win & vít me China thôi. Việt Nam mình mới có cửa chơi THK, NSK, IKO,...


 :Wink:  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Bọn nó nghèo quá! :Frown:

----------


## conga

> mà cụ làm gỗ thì chính xác đâu phải là ưu tiên,chủ yếu là chi phí + hiệu năng > tỗng chi phi/ thời gian hoà vốn


Chạy gỗ mức sai số cho phép đến 2mm ko bác nhatson!

----------


## nhatson

> đâu phải chỉ gỗ không bác, chơi nhè nhẹ nhôm luôn mừ


bác đang di vào con đường từ thành thị về nông thôn...., con đường của nhà giàu, khi giàu quá rồi chán bịt thư về we vườn ao chuồng

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu chỉ là điêu khắc gỗ thì máy bị sai, hình ra càng nghệ thuật chứ sao

Con máy đầu tiên em ko dùng thanh trượt mà dùng bộ trượt hộc tủ, phay tranh vẫn nhận ra hình  :Cool:

----------

conga

----------


## cnclaivung

> bác đang di vào con đường từ thành thị về nông thôn...., con đường của nhà giàu, khi giàu quá rồi chán bịt thư về we vườn ao chuồng


bác nói em không hiểu ý bác lắm, thông não em phát, nhiều khi cac bác đi trước kinh nghiệm đầy mềnh, chỉ giáo em vai chiêu

----------


## nhatson

> bác nói em không hiểu ý bác lắm, thông não em phát, nhiều khi cac bác đi trước kinh nghiệm đầy mềnh, chỉ giáo em vai chiêu


gia công nhôm cần cái body tốt, tốc độ 1000 <> 3000mm/m
gia công gỗ body bthuong, tốc độ 1000<>8000mm/m

câu hỏi, cái body tốt nó sẽ nặng, làm sao để nó chạy tốt tới 8000mm/m để gia công gỗ tốt? >> khó để làm tốt cả 2 nhiệm vụ

----------


## cnclaivung

> gia công nhôm cần cái body tốt, tốc độ 1000 <> 3000mm/m
> gia công gỗ body bthuong, tốc độ 1000<>8000mm/m
> 
> câu hỏi, cái body tốt nó sẽ nặng, làm sao để nó chạy tốt tới 8000mm/m để gia công gỗ tốt? >> khó để làm tốt cả 2 nhiệm vụ


he hiểu ý bác rồi, nấu vậy chú trọng vào body ăn nhôm thì gỗ là chuyện nhỏ mà bác nhỉ, ý của bác kim chỉ nam của em

----------


## Gamo

Ko, ý cụ ấy là máy cnc nào thì việc nấy thôi, máy gỗ là máy gỗ & máy nhôm là máy nhôm

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

Ý cụ nhatson nói với cùng 1 số tiền bỏ ra thì chỉ làm được 1 trong 2 nhiệm vụ thôi.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lại xin lỗi bác chủ 1 ngày nữa. Tối em mới tranh thủ làm bấm dây. Mới xong 1 dây

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

thế em não ngắn quá nhỉ, có thế ko hiểu vậy quay về với body gỗ cho nó đạt cái đã, sao lên nhôm sắt phục vụ riêng chomềng vậy

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cho em chém tí. Dàn khung bác lên quá đẹp, nhưng mà xài ray tròn thì quá bèo so với dàn khung, bác có up thì up ngay chứ ráp vào rồi lại ko muốn xả ra và phí công sức đấy ạ  :Big Grin: . Vai X và Y bác thiết kế cũng không ổn, xem chừng sẽ không tận dụng được hết hành trình đâu nhé. Bác làm bệ đúc thì tính đến phương án ghép nối chứ canh chỉnh vuông góc X Y Z là cả 1 nghệ thuật đấy bác  :Big Grin: . 
Em chém tí thoy, mai em chuyển BoB cho bác hehe.

----------


## linhdt1121

> các bác nhìn giúp em sao em thấy có sự khập khiểng giửa alpha và khung máy nhỉ


em thấy mặt bàn sao phải để cao vậy bác,bác cho nó thấp xuống thì cái vai X có phải đc ngắn lại => cứng hơn
vai X bác làm bằng gì,nhôm thì chắc khá tốn kém,sắt thì quá nặng,mà cái chỗ bắt động cơ trục X,gia công chỗ đó chắc cũng hơi tốn bác nhỉ.

----------


## ít nói

> Ý cụ nhatson nói với cùng 1 số tiền bỏ ra thì chỉ làm được 1 trong 2 nhiệm vụ thôi. 
> 
> Lại xin lỗi bác chủ 1 ngày nữa. Tối em mới tranh thủ làm bấm dây. Mới xong 1 dây


cho hỏi dây mua đâu đấy đầu kia sao ko cho ống co nhiệt thần thánh mà chơi băng dính tưa lưa thế kia

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> Hehe cho em chém tí. Dàn khung bác lên quá đẹp, nhưng mà xài ray tròn thì quá bèo so với dàn khung, bác có up thì up ngay chứ ráp vào rồi lại ko muốn xả ra và phí công sức đấy ạ . Vai X và Y bác thiết kế cũng không ổn, xem chừng sẽ không tận dụng được hết hành trình đâu nhé. Bác làm bệ đúc thì tính đến phương án ghép nối chứ canh chỉnh vuông góc X Y Z là cả 1 nghệ thuật đấy bác . 
> Em chém tí thoy, mai em chuyển BoB cho bác hehe.


vâng, em hiểu vụ Ray tròn, em có mục đích là làm cho biết , cũng tính tới ray vuông, để em nhận hàng ray xong thì có thây đổi gì không, cảm ơn bác
chổ bôi đỏ ý bác sao em ko hiểu, dư mặt bàn hay là sai kết cấu, chỉ hộ em cái

----------


## cnclaivung

> em thấy mặt bàn sao phải để cao vậy bác,bác cho nó thấp xuống thì cái vai X có phải đc ngắn lại => cứng hơn
> vai X bác làm bằng gì,nhôm thì chắc khá tốn kém,sắt thì quá nặng,mà cái chỗ bắt động cơ trục X,gia công chỗ đó chắc cũng hơi tốn bác nhỉ.


em cho thấp nhất có thể rồi bác ạ, nó bị cấn hai cái eke góc tăng cứng bên dưới nên nâng lên, em đang tìm phương án cho thấp nhất, vì em muốn khoảng trống từ mặt lên dạ X là 200

----------


## cnclaivung

vật liệu của em có chút epoxy trộn đá ( đổ vô sườn máy ) composit , sắt tấm 5li chấn hình, có gì em chơi nấy

----------


## cnclaivung

đã nhận hàng của bác Hung1706 , khuyến mãi thêm cho em cục sắt U 12 he he, quá cẩn thận trong gói gém, thank, nhưng em hơi bùn ra của trung quốc
sao em thấy thông tin em nó là 5trục bác nhỉ

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác cho em hỏi , với kết cấu như thế, tăng cứng các gốc triệt để, với hành trình X 1000 , y 1200, visme nằm giữa thì runout khi di chuyển dọc Y bao nhiêu bác nhỉ... khi cắt MDF có bị lượn sóng hình sin không

----------


## cnclaivung

bác Tuấn cho em xin cái sơ đồ đầu BOB với bộ alpha của bác bác ơi,

----------


## emptyhb

Bác xem video này, cũng giốn bob của bác https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y1-sEO2KCY

Dây đi kèm em gửi cùng driver + motor có sẵn 2 dây xoắn vào nhau => đó là dây 5V

2 dây còn lại là pul và dir.

Bác cài đặt như video, nếu không thấy chạy được thì đảo lại 2 dây pul với dir thôi. Do em không nhớ màu dây nốt.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác xem video này, cũng giốn bob của bác https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y1-sEO2KCY
> 
> Dây đi kèm em gửi cùng driver + motor có sẵn 2 dây xoắn vào nhau => đó là dây 5V
> 
> 2 dây còn lại là pul và dir.
> 
> Bác cài đặt như video, nếu không thấy chạy được thì đảo lại 2 dây pul với dir thôi. Do em không nhớ màu dây nốt.


hai day 5v màu trắng và xanh lá, đỏ  và xanh dương pul dir ha pac, hai dây 5 vol chập lai hết cho cả 3 driver hay phân ra dây mas GND
bác không có cái sơ đồ nào cho nó rỏ ràng để dể làm sao bác, thía này em có mà nhìn rồi cười thui, he he

----------


## emptyhb

> hai day 5v màu trắng và xanh lá, đỏ  và xanh dương pul dir ha pac, hai dây 5 vol chập lai hết cho cả 3 driver hay phân ra dây mas GND
> bác không có cái sơ đồ nào cho nó rỏ ràng để dể làm sao bác, thía này em có mà nhìn rồi cười thui, he he


Sơ đồ à bác? Em nghĩ cũng dễ mà. Dây cable cắm vào driver thì chỉ có 1 kiểu, không nhầm được đúng không bác.

Bác đấu dây L với 100V, N với 0V của biến áp 100V. (Cái này đảo nhau cũng chả sao)

Cable từ motor cắm vào driver

Cable có 4 sợi(2 sợi xoắn vào nhau, 2 sợi rời) thì bác lấy 2 sợi xoắn vào nhau đó nối vào 5V out trên bob đó.

2 sợi còn lại bác nối 1 cái vào X pul 1 cái vào X dir trên bob

Cắm điện, mở phần mèm mach3, cài đặt đúng thông số rồi thì Click vào Reset => sau đó cho di chuyển X + hoặc - thử xem bằng các phím lên xuốn hay mũi tên gì đó trên bàn phím (Em không dùng mach3 nên khó hướng dẫn chính xác cho bác được)

Nếu bác cài đúng phần mềm rồi mà chưa chạy được hoặc chỉ chạy 1 chiều thì bác đảo lại 2 dây pul/dir nhé


Ah, em có sđt mà, có gì bác cần hỏi thì alo cho nhanh chứ em ngồi gõ với vẽ hình hay gì đó cũng lâu lắm  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

thank bác. he he. mai em lôi nó ratêsst phát cho phê nào, hứng lắm rồi

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác cho em hỏi, nếu em sài thanh răng bánh răng,không qua hộp số giảm tỉ lệ truyền, như bộ alpha của bác tuấn thì có đuọc không, vì em thấy nếu sài visme chạy giữa sau này đục sâu tầm 25mm e may chịu không nỗi

----------


## cnclaivung

ối, em ghi comet khùng các bác, so ry, mà dạo này diễn đàn mình đìu hiu quá nhỉ,
hết quan tâm tới newbe. hết quan tâm tới router gỗ, vậy thì cứ lật từng thớt mà dò thôi

----------


## emptyhb

> các bác cho em hỏi, nếu em sài thanh răng bánh răng,không qua hộp số giảm tỉ lệ truyền, như bộ alpha của bác tuấn thì có đuọc không, vì em thấy nếu sài visme chạy giữa sau này đục sâu tầm 25mm e may chịu không nỗi


Chạy thanh răng 2 y dùng Alphastep thì không được bác ơi, trừ khi bác can thiệp được vào driver để đảo chiều quay động cơ.

Dùng thanh răng thì phải qua hộp số cho giảm bước đi (Bước lớn thì motor không đủ lực giữ quán tính đâu)

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Ga con

> Chạy thanh răng 2 y dùng Alphastep thì không được bác ơi, trừ khi bác can thiệp được vào driver để đảo chiều quay động cơ.


Vì lý do này mà hồi trước cái BOB của em thiết kế out Pls+/Pls- và Dir+/Dir-. Muốn đảo chiều motor chỉ đảo 2 dây Dir của 2 motor thôi.
Khônh có thì bác dùng thêm 1 cổng not hoặc 1 trans để đảo chiều thôi.
Thanks.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

à ra thế, thôi để sau này tính, vậy đa số máy chạy thanh răng là step 2fa sao ta, alpha dành cho máy có độ chính xác cao, nhỏ...phải không các bác

----------


## CKD

Nếu mà step 2p thì đảo chiều đơn giản mà, đảo 2 dây của 1 pha là được.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## racing boy

alpha step chạy song mã thì phải gắn cho nó một cái nốt ruồi đen đen ở trước tín hiệu một bên driver

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

tình hình đặt hàng vime bước 5 không có hàng, ( hot quá sao ta) Đông Phương bó tay rồi, cái này em chả hiểu nỗi...chắc em lại đổi lên MA 860 h cho nhanh nhỉ...khổ thế này,,,

----------


## cnclaivung

up date , đã nhận được dây 8 lỗi của bác Tuấn, quá chuẩn , thank

----------


## cnclaivung

chơi alpha này visme 05 kho xơi quá, phải đọi tận 10 ngày nữa mới có hàng.

----------


## thuhanoi

Í, anpha chạy vít me bước 10 vẫn ok chứ

----------


## emptyhb

> Í, anpha chạy vít me bước 10 vẫn ok chứ


Em tư vấn bavs chủ dùng bước 5 thôi, do máy hành trình cũng lớn, khung nặng, chạy vận tốc cao e là con 66 không đỡ nổi.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

thôi chơi bước 05 cho lành bác ợ, khi nào trình em mạnh em dọn lên hybrid thì sài bươc 10,

----------


## CKD

Alpha rồi mà còn hybrid chi nữa bác

----------


## cnclaivung

không ý em noi máy sau này ợ

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác ợ , em ko chuyên kết cấu nên hỏi cây trượt: trượt tròn khi lắp chiều đứng thì có vẽ ngon hơn lắp hông phại ko ạ, thấy mấy anh Tây lắp hông không, e lực nó ko bằng do con trược khuyết , nếu tròn ko khuyết thì chiều nào cũng được...vậy khuyết thì nên sao ạ, em dự là chơi hết trượt tròn cho nó nhẹ kinh phí, sau này có kinh nghiệm thì dùng trượt vuông

----------


## cnclaivung

các quan tâm tý đi, có phương án nào giảm xoắn cho víme nằm giữa ko các bác, hàng trình X 1000 sao em thấy nó có vẽ xoắn khi gia công một bên, cho em vài lời chỉ giáo

----------


## nhatson

> các quan tâm tý đi, có phương án nào giảm xoắn cho víme nằm giữa ko các bác, hàng trình X 1000 sao em thấy nó có vẽ xoắn khi gia công một bên, cho em vài lời chỉ giáo


1. cặp thêm 2 cây trượt 2 bên vít me , làm vai nối 2 vách trục X thật cứng vững
2. 2 cây vít me, truyền dộng 1 motor bằng belt
3. 2 cây vít me 2 motor

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

há há, em lạy bác, thế thì em đâu có lo lắng, nếu làm như 1 trong 3 phương án thì em chọn 3 là hay nhất, ko so sánh kinh tế...nhưng em yếu vốn nên định nhờ các bác có phương án tăng cứng nào hiệu quả mà đầu tư thấp tý,

----------


## nhatson

muốn ít đầu tư thì... ngồi vắt chân lên trán suy nghĩ tiếp thôi

----------


## CKD

Nhớ là có một bác đông âu thì phải.. dùng chiêu căng dây thế này.
Cái này mà ai đã học vẽ kỹ thuật thì chắc dễ hình dung hơn.. cơ cấu giống cái thước tự cân bằng trên bảng vẽ kỹ thuật.

Khó giải thích.. quẹt quẹt mấy cái cho có cái ảnh minh họa với người ta.

----------

CBNN, cnclaivung, Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## cnclaivung

nhìn hình bác em cung hiểu nôm na như này, hai đầu chết hai đầu có tăng đơ, khi trục Y tịnh tiến thì cơ cấu dây chằng sẽ tự cân ko cho xoắn, vậy hai puly phải quay. và phải mỗi bên 2 puly mới được..thấy hay quá nhưng em chưa chứng minh được nó có bị xoắn ko. nếu dây chắc phải loại dây cáp xoắn mới hiệu quả...thank bác

----------


## cnclaivung

nếu so vitme chạy song mã và thanh răng thì em nào chuẩn hơn các bác ạ, em nào dể làm hơn, thấy máy khổ to toàn chơi thanh răng, giá thành thấp hay do sợ độ dải visme bị vòng ạ

----------


## cnclaivung

xin lỗi các bác, em viết vài dòng này cũng bởi cụ NS trách móc, thôi thì em close topic tại đây, ko dám làm phiền các bác nữa, thank các bác đã giúp

----------


## emptyhb

> xin lỗi các bác, em viết vài dòng này cũng bởi cụ NS trách móc, thôi thì em close topic tại đây, ko dám làm phiền các bác nữa, thank các bác đã giúp



Khổ nhỏ bác làm thanh răng hay vitme giá tương đương. Khỏ to thì thường dùng vitme x z hoặc z hoặc tất cả thanh răng. Lý do không dùng vitme cho y là sợ bị võng. Bác cứ sợ thế thôi chứ em vẫn chạy con motor nhỏ đó kiếm xèng đều

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

ý em là xoắn X bác ợ, vì ngang tới 1000 mà visme nằm giữa e rằng ko ổn, nên chưa có giải pháp nào tối ưu...vì lẽ đó nên hỏi tùm lum, hic nói thật cũng ngại cho sự ngu của mình mà nhiều bác thấy ko ưa nên hơi ức

----------


## Gamo

Vụ võng hay ko còn do vít me của bác cốt bao nhiêu nữa? Mà bác tính làm khổ bao nhiêu?

----------


## cnclaivung

em copy bài của bác  GAMo về đây nhé 
Hehe, ai nói ko được, nhưng chẳng khác nào lái BMW đi chở rác vậy...

Máy bác to, alphastep size 66 thì nên chơi vít me bi chứ dùng thanh răng hơi phí. Em ko phải dân sống bằng nghề CNC nên chỉ dám ý kiến ý cò như sau:
1. Về thanh răng vs Vỉt me bi
Hệ số truyền động của thanh răng từ 20-40% trong khi đó hệ số truyền động của vít me bi là 70-95%. Như vậy thà bác chơi step thường với vít me bi còn ngon hơn alphastep với thanh răng.
2. Về alphastep so với step thường
Alphastep có lợi thế là dùng áp cao, có resolver để phản hồi vị trí (closed loop) nên cùng kích cỡ, alphastep chạy mạnh, êm & ít nóng hơn nhiều so với step & driver thường. Nhưng chung quy thì size does matter, mà bác chạy Mach3 thì ưu điểm closed loop của alphastep cũng ko được tận dụng hết.
Do đó lẽ ra bác nên ưu tiên cho phần cơ trước, rồi mới đến phần motor + driver. Nhưng đã lỡ mua rồi thì chịu khó đầu tư tí, chơi luôn vít me bi đi. So với thanh răng chẳng đắt hơn bao nhiêu mà tốt hơn nhiều.

Bác ở gần lão CKD thì nên mời lão cafe thường xuyên hơn là được. Ko thì sẽ đốt một đống tiền học phí á

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/44...#ixzz3bAGzBI9I

----------


## racing boy

máy có 1m thì lo gì võng bác cứ bắt tay vào chiến đấu nun, lỗi chỗ nào sửa chỗ đấy thế mới nhanh có máy dùng chứ bác cứ thế này còn lâu ms có máy dùng, hehe, con máy đầu thì kiểu gì cũng ko ăn thua bác chán rồi tháo rỡ ra lắp con ác hơn thui, con đầu chỉ là học phí thui nó đầu vào nhanh hơn bác đi hỏi nhiều. cứ phải hành động mới giỏi dc, he

----------

cnclaivung, nhatson

----------


## cnclaivung

> Vụ võng hay ko còn do vít me của bác cốt bao nhiêu nữa? Mà bác tính làm khổ bao nhiêu?


dạ máy em 1012 bác ạ, ko sợ võng víme , víme 2005 HT 1200. sợ xoắn X bác ạ, lúc trước em có thử qua một máy chọt led của người bạn. khổ 1012 viisme nằm giữa, khi cắt MDF 18mm, biên ngoài thì vết cắt lượn sóng xấu tệ

----------


## nhatson

> ý em là xoắn X bác ợ, vì ngang tới 1000 mà visme nằm giữa e rằng ko ổn, nên chưa có giải pháp nào tối ưu...vì lẽ đó nên hỏi tùm lum, hic nói thật cũng ngại cho sự ngu của mình mà nhiều bác thấy ko ưa nên hơi ức


ám chỉ em đây , yên tâm em chả thấy bác ngu chỗ nào đâu, có chăng thấy bác giả ngu thôi
1 người mới tinh .... tỉ lệ có thể biết được trục X xoắn là rất thấp, 1/1000 chắc, nếu là như vậy thì bác thuộc 1/1000 ưu tú của xã hội

em thấy bác ở chỗ khác rất tự tin đấy thôi  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

èo, bác lại thế nữa, chổ khác nào cơ, bác cứ quay ngược em rồi

----------


## nhatson

1 người mới tinh .... tỉ lệ có thể biết được trục X xoắn là rất thấp, 1/1000 chắc, nếu là như vậy thì bác thuộc 1/1000 ưu tú của xã hội

----------

racing boy

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, 1012 thì lo võng gì... nhưng cho chắc ăn thì tốt nhất bác cứ rủ lão CKD đi uống cafe rồi moi thông tin, bắt lão ấy dẫn đi lựa. Mấy vụ cơ khí & điện công nghiệp thì em hay hỏi lão ấy. Nếu ở SG thì nhờ lão Nam Cò Hương cũng được nhưng dạo này lão ấy làm biếng lắm

----------


## cnclaivung

dạ, lạy bác NS, em hai năm công nhân công ty có người vận hành cnc nhưng thú thực với bác em ngu lém, lúc ấy chả để ý gì cả, cũng tới tòm tem dòm ngó vì lúc ấy chả có nhu cầu...nói thế bác hiểu rồi, giờ về vườn cảm thấy muốn làm nên làm thôi, còn logic cấu tạo thì em cũng học lóm 3 mớ nên hỏi, nhất là lội topic lâu rồi đấy bác ạ, bài nào em cũng xem qua từ trang 1 tới cuối hết ợ,

----------


## racing boy

> ám chỉ em đây , yên tâm em chả thấy bác ngu chỗ nào đâu, có chăng thấy bác giả ngu thôi
> 1 người mới tinh .... tỉ lệ có thể biết được trục X xoắn là rất thấp, 1/1000 chắc, nếu là như vậy thì bác thuộc 1/1000 ưu tú của xã hội
> 
> em thấy bác ở chỗ khác rất tự tin đấy thôi


thế rút cuộc bác chithieutien là cao thủ giả nai vs mục đích gì,hehe

----------


## cnclaivung

túm lại em chốt phương án chạy song mã víme cho nó lành...bác Tuấn để em bộ 66a có hộp số hamonic luôn nhé, về em tháo bỏ hộp số, thứ 5 em lấy, còn em gạch 2 bộ tep về để đó ngó chơi, update lại mô hình dự kiến...
toàn bộ sắt tấm 6li chấn hình, đổ betong giằn máy, có pha chút composit nhà trồng làm Z
các bác chém mạnh

----------


## cnclaivung

> thế rút cuộc bác chithieutien là cao thủ giả nai vs mục đích gì,hehe


mục đích gì thì bác tự hiểu thôi ạ, em có giả nai đâu bác, em chả có bán buôn gì trên đây đâu bác, ai bán gì  thích thì mua, ko thì thôi. nhu cầu lớn mà

----------


## nhatson

> thế rút cuộc bác chithieutien là cao thủ giả nai vs mục đích gì,hehe


em chỉ đi bitis bụng guc go, người thì em ko đi bitis cụ ợ
mà cao thủ thì mình ko đủ trình để doán

----------

racing boy

----------


## nhatson

ở chỗ khác, có bác nào cùng email với cụ này mờ rất tự tin 


http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post84609

----------

Gamo, hungdn

----------


## cnclaivung

> em chỉ đi bitis bụng guc go, người thì em ko đi bitis cụ ợ
> mà cao thủ thì mình ko đủ trình để doán


há há, bác này khéo đùa, bác guc gồ cở tui không, nói thật với bác tui chưa bao giờ ngủ trước 2 h đêm khoản 10 năm nay với bác guc go, có điều cái biết của mình chi bằng hạt cát giữa đại dương bác ạ

----------


## nhatson

cụ còn dự án khác, mờ cụ tự tin lắm mờ  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

có ai giải thích cho em chổ xoắn này là do đâu ah? máy CN vẫn dùng visme, thanh trượt như mình, vậy có lẽ nó xoắn là do phần khung yếu quá phải ko ah?

----------


## thuhanoi

Tự nhiên lại thấy thích 79  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnclaivung

> cụ còn dự án khác, mờ cụ tự tin lắm mờ


chả có dự án nào cụ ạ, đó chỉ là hỏi thôi, có 2 sự lựa chọn cho máy tôi, một là gỗ, hai là sắt , tùy theo túi tiền...chẳng có gì lớn lao....nhưng tôi có nói 100% làm bằng gỗ đâu...chỉ tìm ý kiến thôi bác ạ, vì bên này cũng có bác làm rồi đấy thôi...

----------


## nhatson

> có ai giải thích cho em chổ xoắn này là do đâu ah? máy CN vẫn dùng visme, thanh trượt như mình, vậy có lẽ nó xoắn là do phần khung yếu quá phải ko ah?


theo em nghĩ, ngày xưa người ta làm mẫu rồi điều chỉnh sao cho tkế/ sử dụng/ giá thành cân bằng
ngày nay thì người ta có phần mềm mô phỏng tke <> giảm chi phí mẫu

túm lại em thấy người ta chạy ngon vì người ta có tính toán mô phỏng thử nghiệm đủ thứ mình diy toàn làm đại hoặc tính toán sơ sài + đại đa số dựng từ part có sẵn cũng ko có đủ căn cứ để tính toàn

----------


## cnclaivung

> theo em nghĩ, ngày xưa người ta làm mẫu rồi điều chỉnh sao cho tkế/ sử dụng/ giá thành cân bằng
> ngày nay thì người ta có phần mềm mô phỏng tke <> giảm chi phí mẫu
> 
> túm lại em thấy người ta chạy ngon vì người ta có tính toán mô phỏng thử nghiệm đủ thứ mình diy toàn làm đại hoặc tính toán sơ sài + đại đa số dựng từ part có sẵn cũng ko có đủ căn cứ để tính toàn


vậy à, bác nói thế em bất phục, xoắn hay ko do em đã có sử dụng, nếu bác nào nói 1000 X visme giữa không xoắn thì cho em cái chứng minh

----------


## nhatson

> chả có dự án nào cụ ạ, đó chỉ là hỏi thôi, có 2 sự lựa chọn cho máy tôi, một là gỗ, hai là sắt , tùy theo túi tiền...chẳng có gì lớn lao....nhưng tôi có nói 100% làm bằng gỗ đâu...chỉ tìm ý kiến thôi bác ạ, vì bên này cũng có bác làm rồi đấy thôi...


làm gì , hòi gì là quyền của bác, bác chẳng cần phải thanh minh hay gì gì
em chỉ muốn nói là em thấy bác tự tin về gỗ giống ai đó mà em chưa nhớ ra là ai hehe

chúc bác diy khoẻ, hỏi khoẻ

b.r

----------


## Tuấn

> Nhớ là có một bác đông âu thì phải.. dùng chiêu căng dây thế này.
> Cái này mà ai đã học vẽ kỹ thuật thì chắc dễ hình dung hơn.. cơ cấu giống cái thước tự cân bằng trên bảng vẽ kỹ thuật.
> 
> Khó giải thích.. quẹt quẹt mấy cái cho có cái ảnh minh họa với người ta.
> Đính kèm 7913


Vụ 2 vai Y cùng chạy em chôm chỉa mấy cái bệ nâng xe ở gara ô tô. 

đại khái là có 2 sợi dây cáp, chạy ngược chiều nhau, để khi một bên di chuyển thì bắt buộc bên kia cũng di chuyển ngần ấy ( không tính độ dãn nở của cáp ạ )




2 sợi cáp mầu vàng và đỏ, chạy qua mấy cái buli, kéo vai Y màu xanh chạy 2 bên trùng nhau, mặc dù chỉ đẩy có 1 bên

Em nhớ đọc ở đâu lâu lâu rồi một bác làm trục Y ở giữa, khi chạy 2 bên lệch nhau 2,5cm thì phải

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

con này trục x dài hơn 1m, chả cần 2 bên trục y, 1 bên là đủ

----------


## cnclaivung

vâng, cảm ơn bác nhé, bác nói TCMN79 chứ ai....nhưng mỗi người có mỗi cách bác ạ, có lẽ bac đang mơ hồ điều gì đấy, thôi em nói huỵt tẹt luôn nhé, bác nghĩ tôi giống bác TCMN nên xoay tôi, sory bác già nên lại lẩm cẩm rồi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ngày xưa cũng có bác kia ở Vũng Tàu làm con máy bằng gỗ rồi đó bác nhatson, nhưng cuối cùng vẫn thấy rao bán máy vì bị tai nạn đụng xe phải bồi thường gì đấy theo lời bác ấy. 
Thật sự bây giời sắt chấn, sắt tấm cắt oxy-gas hàn gân, sắt hộp 8mm là đã đáp ứng dc yêu cầu nhanh bổ rẻ của máy gia công nhôm gỗ rồi, làm máy thì tùy người có người làm vì vui thõa đam mê, làm để kiếm tiền, nhưng với em thấy đã bỏ vốn ra thì phải làm sao cho máy nó đi lên từng ngày, người sau làm tốt hơn người trước, vừa nghe máy CNC mà kết hợp sắt, gỗ là em thấy đi xuống rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> vâng, cảm ơn bác nhé, bác nói TCMN79 chứ ai....nhưng mỗi người có mỗi cách bác ạ, có lẽ bac đang mơ hồ điều gì đấy, thôi em nói huỵt tẹt luôn nhé, bác nghĩ tôi giống bác TCMN nên xoay tôi, sory bác già nên lại lẩm cẩm rồi


hohơ em chả nói bác giống ai, bác tự đoán ra

----------


## nhatson

tài liệu của dân bài bản làm  máy
https://www.ideals.illinois.edu/bits...pdf?sequence=1

----------

cnclaivung, hungdn

----------


## racing boy

> Ngày xưa cũng có bác kia ở Vũng Tàu làm con máy bằng gỗ rồi đó bác nhatson, nhưng cuối cùng vẫn thấy rao bán máy vì bị tai nạn đụng xe phải bồi thường gì đấy theo lời bác ấy. 
> Thật sự bây giời sắt chấn, sắt tấm cắt oxy-gas hàn gân, sắt hộp 8mm là đã đáp ứng dc yêu cầu nhanh bổ rẻ của máy gia công nhôm gỗ rồi, làm máy thì tùy người có người làm vì vui thõa đam mê, làm để kiếm tiền, nhưng với em thấy đã bỏ vốn ra thì phải làm sao cho máy nó đi lên từng ngày, người sau làm tốt hơn người trước, vừa nghe máy CNC mà kết hợp sắt, gỗ là em thấy đi xuống rồi.


thế thì bác nhận định sai rồi , phải nói kết hợp máy cnc vs mặt bàn bằng gỗ mdf súng bắn đinh ghá phôi nhanh vô đối nun, ghá bằng kẹp xuống mặt bàn nhôm thì có mà cả ngày , nếu cắt đứt thì cẩn thận mặt bàn nhôm tan đầu dao còn gỗ thì cứ nhẹ nhàng ý. hjhj

----------


## cnclaivung

> Ngày xưa cũng có bác kia ở Vũng Tàu làm con máy bằng gỗ rồi đó bác nhatson, nhưng cuối cùng vẫn thấy rao bán máy vì bị tai nạn đụng xe phải bồi thường gì đấy theo lời bác ấy. 
> Thật sự bây giời sắt chấn, sắt tấm cắt oxy-gas hàn gân, sắt hộp 8mm là đã đáp ứng dc yêu cầu nhanh bổ rẻ của máy gia công nhôm gỗ rồi, làm máy thì tùy người có người làm vì vui thõa đam mê, làm để kiếm tiền, nhưng với em thấy đã bỏ vốn ra thì phải làm sao cho máy nó đi lên từng ngày, người sau làm tốt hơn người trước, vừa nghe máy CNC mà kết hợp sắt, gỗ là em thấy đi xuống rồi.


bác nói đúng, nhưng chỉ 1 phần...có 3 dạng diy máy : 1 làm máy thương mại ..cái này ko bàn
2 tự tay diy theo trình : phụ thuộc rất rất nhiều yếu tố, nhưng có một vấn đề mấu chốt đó là hạ giá thành, lấy thời gian bù chi phí thấp. học được kinh nghiệm sao khi có máy, cái này tiền ko mua được
3 , diy ngâm cứu , tìm lối đi riêng cho mình , cái này phải con ông cháu cha mới làm được, tiền nhiều
em  thuộc top dạng thứ 2,

----------


## nhatson

> há há, bác này khéo đùa, bác guc gồ cở tui không, nói thật với bác tui chưa bao giờ ngủ trước 2 h đêm khoản 10 năm nay với bác guc go, có điều cái biết của mình chi bằng hạt cát giữa đại dương bác ạ


haiz, lâu lâu mèo con lại hoá cọp nhẩy

b.r

----------


## racing boy

> bác nói đúng, nhưng chỉ 1 phần...có 3 dạng diy máy : 1 làm máy thương mại ..cái này ko bàn
> 2 tự tay diy theo trình : phụ thuộc rất rất nhiều yếu tố, nhưng có một vấn đề mấu chốt đó là hạ giá thành, lấy thời gian bù chi phí thấp. học được kinh nghiệm sao khi có máy, cái này tiền ko mua được
> 3 , diy ngâm cứu , tìm lối đi riêng cho mình , cái này phải con ông cháu cha mới làm được, tiền nhiều
> em  thuộc top dạng thứ 2,


còn một loại nữa là diy để xem nó chạy thỏa mãn con mắt rùi tự trầm trồ '' mình phục mình quá'' hehe e thuộc loại này

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> haiz, lâu lâu mèo con lại hoá cọp nhẩy
> 
> b.r


đúng đấy bác , mèo con hóa cọp, he he, lâu lâu cũng ngoi lên cái

----------


## racing boy

thui e đi ngủ trước nhé, g9 các bác, mai dậy theo dõi mèo biến hình tiếp vậy hehe

----------


## CKD

Các cụ chém nhau quá mà làm gì. Em chẵng quan tâm cụ nào chơi với cụ gut nhiều.. mà quan tâm đến việc hiệu quả khi làm bạn với cụ gut và qua cụ gut mình có thể tự trả lời cho mình bao nhiêu câu hỏi kìa.
Còn vụ DIY vì mục đích gì thì hình như trên này cũng đã bàn cãi nhiều rồi thì phải. Nếu bảo là tiết kiệm chi phí & học được nhiều thì em hơi nghi ngờ à. Thấy cụ thứ gì cũng gạch đá thì em là học phí hơi bị nhiều đó. Theo em thì có gì thì tranh thủ học cho thông, sau khi thông môn này rồi thì mới tiếp tục chi học phí cho môn khác. Chứ thấy học mấy cái này toàn là mua cẩm lai.. khi bán lại là ve chai mới đau.

Mà nhìn lại mới để ý.. sao cụ chithieutien lại trùng email với cụ cnclaivung nhỉ? 2 cụ là 1 hay là 2?

----------


## thuyên1982

bác CKD cũng 'GUT' khuya quá nhỉ.

----------


## cnclaivung

là em đấy bác, bác nóii thế chí phải , chả có gì mà ko có giá của nó, em đầu tư tiền ngu  để chơi cnc đấy bác có tin hông, nhưng ko phải ai nói gì em cũng nghe, có điều em chả thích cái lối nói xĩa xối bác ợ, nếu mình biết nhiều, hiểu nhiều thì giúp đở người khác, nếu ko giúp được thì im lại,
em làm máy có 2 mục đích : rẻ + hiệu quả, còn chất lượng nâng cấp lên sau. ko như các bác đang làm máy chuyên gia,

----------


## cnclaivung

> Các cụ chém nhau quá mà làm gì. Em chẵng quan tâm cụ nào chơi với cụ gut nhiều.. mà quan tâm đến việc hiệu quả khi làm bạn với cụ gut và qua cụ gut mình có thể tự trả lời cho mình bao nhiêu câu hỏi kìa.
> Còn vụ DIY vì mục đích gì thì hình như trên này cũng đã bàn cãi nhiều rồi thì phải. Nếu bảo là tiết kiệm chi phí & học được nhiều thì em hơi nghi ngờ à. Thấy cụ thứ gì cũng gạch đá thì em là học phí hơi bị nhiều đó. Theo em thì có gì thì tranh thủ học cho thông, sau khi thông môn này rồi thì mới tiếp tục chi học phí cho môn khác. Chứ thấy học mấy cái này toàn là mua cẩm lai.. khi bán lại là ve chai mới đau.
> 
> Mà nhìn lại mới để ý.. sao cụ chithieutien lại trùng email với cụ cnclaivung nhỉ? 2 cụ là 1 hay là 2?


em thứ gì cũng gạch đá đâu bác, thấy bán thì hỏi hiệu năng và so sánh kinh tế thôi bác ợ

----------


## cnclaivung

xin lỗi các bác nhiều nhiều, đêm qua nhậu mấy que về comet tè  le, giờ đọc lại giật cả mềnh, thôi em cũng close luôn, chả phiền ai, ai bán đồ em thích gạch thì gạch, còn bán hay ko quyền các bác.

----------


## CKD

> xin lỗi các bác nhiều nhiều, đêm qua nhậu mấy que về comet tè  le, giờ đọc lại giật cả mềnh, thôi em cũng close luôn, chả phiền ai, ai bán đồ em thích gạch thì gạch, còn bán hay ko quyền các bác.


Chuyện gạch đá mà bảo thích gạch thì gạch, không thích thì bỏ thì còn gì là ý nghĩa của gạch nữa nhỉ?
Chuyện hỏi, mua & làm là chuyện cá nhân.. có cái thấy bất hợp lý thì em nhắn nhủ vài câu. Em thì chẵng dám nói khôn hơn ai nhưng về học phí thì đóng khá nhiều.. do đó thấy ai mà có nguy cơ giống mình thì nhắn 1 câu. Nhất là với triết lý của bác là phải dùng tiền thật hiệu quả thì phải cân nhắc nhiều hơn nữa.

Em còn luôn tâm niệm & nhắc mình.. phải làm thế nào để các bạn có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận tới CNC, không nói đến việc học, sử dụng mà còn phải chế tạo sao cho bằng mấy cụ tây kìa. Đơn giản, hiệu quả, rẻ tiền nhưng phải hữu dụng.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## racing boy

Như e , nếu e mắc cái gì e sẽ soi google trước, nếu ko có câu trả lời e sẽ hỏi các bác, nếu thực chất say mê tìm tòi nghiên cứu thì cứ bới tung các thớt ở trên này lên có đầy đủ các câu trả lời đủ để cho các bác lắp một con máy hoàn hảo, cứ cái gì cũng hỏi nhiều người trả lời rồi cũng ngại viết lại, đôi khi là làm phiền mọi người. Chứ về hiệu năng của mấy loại motor thì e thấy cũg nhiều bác bàn về vấn đề này rồi, chịu khó tìm còn nhanh hơn đợi mọi người trả lời nhiều, e biết step là hiệu năng thấp nhiều nhược điểm nhưng e vẫn dùng cần gì phải hiệu suất cao ms chơi nếu ko nắm rõ đặc tính kỹ thuật dải tốc độ của nó thì còn thua xa step ý chứ, bác nên tìm hiểu dải tần tốc độ momen thì hay hơn

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## racing boy

> xin lỗi các bác nhiều nhiều, đêm qua nhậu mấy que về comet tè  le, giờ đọc lại giật cả mềnh, thôi em cũng close luôn, chả phiền ai, ai bán đồ em thích gạch thì gạch, còn bán hay ko quyền các bác.


sao hôm qua 22h đêm bác bảo bác đang nằm viện ở cái thớt bán step cỏ của bác mig21 , đang định hỏi thăm thì bác lại đi nhậu nhẹt thế này thì bao h bệnh tình mới thuyên giảm dc, hehe

----------


## cnclaivung

> Chuyện gạch đá mà bảo thích gạch thì gạch, không thích thì bỏ thì còn gì là ý nghĩa của gạch nữa nhỉ?
> Chuyện hỏi, mua & làm là chuyện cá nhân.. có cái thấy bất hợp lý thì em nhắn nhủ vài câu. Em thì chẵng dám nói khôn hơn ai nhưng về học phí thì đóng khá nhiều.. do đó thấy ai mà có nguy cơ giống mình thì nhắn 1 câu. Nhất là với triết lý của bác là phải dùng tiền thật hiệu quả thì phải cân nhắc nhiều hơn nữa.
> 
> Em còn luôn tâm niệm & nhắc mình.. phải làm thế nào để các bạn có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận tới CNC, không nói đến việc học, sử dụng mà còn phải chế tạo sao cho bằng mấy cụ tây kìa. Đơn giản, hiệu quả, rẻ tiền nhưng phải hữu dụng.


ko phải thích gạch là gạch bác ạ, còn ko thì bỏ đó là bác hiểu sai em, ý em nói nếu mình thích cái đó thì mình gạch mua, trong vấn đề mua bán có thương lượng riêng, ko ai chịu trách nhiệm cho việc mua bán giữa 2 bên, đôi khi nhầm thông số, bể gạch thì phải xin lỗi chủ bán, em có sai sót với bác racing nên rút kinh nghiệm, nên bây giờ em cũng ko muốn mình làm trò thiên hạ, bởi trên đây có nhiều cao thủ ẩn mình, nhưng trả lời chưa thỏa đáng, lội hết topic này kia cũng  chỉ tìm được cái chung chung, bên này các bác chủ đạo máy cơ khí, cấu tạo và chất lượng được tính bằng cấp độ G, em cũng là loại dốt nhưng mê muội,

----------


## cnclaivung

> sao hôm qua 22h đêm bác bảo bác đang nằm viện ở cái thớt bán step cỏ của bác mig21 , đang định hỏi thăm thì bác lại đi nhậu nhẹt thế này thì bao h bệnh tình mới thuyên giảm dc, hehe


có ra ngoài chơi với bạn bè khi đầu giờ bác ạ, em chỉ bị cảm sốt  thương hàn ,hôm nay về bác ợ, bọn nó bảo đóng vài ve cho nó thông lưu máu, uống có 2 que em quẻo rồi

----------


## cnclaivung

> Chuyện gạch đá mà bảo thích gạch thì gạch, không thích thì bỏ thì còn gì là ý nghĩa của gạch nữa nhỉ?
> Chuyện hỏi, mua & làm là chuyện cá nhân.. có cái thấy bất hợp lý thì em nhắn nhủ vài câu. Em thì chẵng dám nói khôn hơn ai nhưng về học phí thì đóng khá nhiều.. do đó thấy ai mà có nguy cơ giống mình thì nhắn 1 câu. Nhất là với triết lý của bác là phải dùng tiền thật hiệu quả thì phải cân nhắc nhiều hơn nữa.
> 
> Em còn luôn tâm niệm & nhắc mình.. phải làm thế nào để các bạn có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận tới CNC, không nói đến việc học, sử dụng mà còn phải chế tạo sao cho bằng mấy cụ tây kìa. Đơn giản, hiệu quả, rẻ tiền nhưng phải hữu dụng.


tư duy của bác cao cả em phục, nhưng em muốn nói với các bác một điều là Việt Nam mình chả bao giờ hơn được bọn Tây, hay chỉ đơn giản là trung quốc, diy cnc mà em thấy toàn mua sẳn về lắp mà bảo là chế tạo, em chỉ sợ phần điện đóm bởi em ko có khả năng am hiểu, nhưng về cơ khí em mong mõi sao việt nam nói chung và diễn đàn nói riêng có cái gì đó gội là chế tạo.. còn ko thì đừng lớn lối .hết

----------


## CKD

> sao hôm qua 22h đêm bác bảo bác đang nằm viện ở cái thớt bán step cỏ của bác mig21 , đang định hỏi thăm thì bác lại đi nhậu nhẹt thế này thì bao h bệnh tình mới thuyên giảm dc, hehe


Đọc cái comment này em mới để ý.. bác khỏi bệnh cũng nhanh thật.

Thật ra em thấy.. không phải anh em lười trả lời cho bác.. mà thấy bác mở nhiều chủ đề cùng lúc, lên nhiều dự án, hỏi nhiều nội dung mà không thấy cái nào dính tới cái nào, lòng vòng như gà mắc tóc nên nghĩ bác đang câu bài viết ấy mà. Thói thường là khi ta muốn làm gì.. thì chỉ tập trung vào 1 mục tiêu và cố gắng thỏa đáng, hoàn thành nó.

Mặt khác.. bác bảo là không biết gì, sau đó lại lòi ra vài kiến thức thuộc dạng cao thủ, kiểu phân tích xoắn trục X thì cũng rất rất ít anh em trên này để tâm & nghiên cứu. Chính vì thế mà cụ NS mới bảo bác giả nai là vậy. Nếu bác bảo là nắm vững về CNC nhưng giờ muốn hoàn thiện hơn nữa thì anh em cũng vui lòng góp ý cùng bác thôi.

Mặt khác nữa là thấy tự nhiên dùng 2 cái nick.. anh em lại sinh nghi ngờ vì gần đây xuất hiện nhiều nghi án dùng nick ảo để câu view, câu like sau cùng là nghi án lừa... xa xa thì có diy1979 - thucongmynghe, gần đây thì là tai tran. Mà các nghi án này chưa có hồi kết, rất phức tạp, đương sự thì lặn mất nên anh em thấy lạ nghi ngờ là điều khó tránh.

Em thì em nghĩ bác nên ghi nhận & rút kinh nghiệm, không phải tự dưng mà a/e làm ngơ, chọc ngoái bác đâu. Đôi khi cũng lạ lắm.. thích nhau nhiều lại càng thích chọc ngoái cho nó vui. Như em với cụ Gamo.. ui nhau lắm chứ.. nhưng khi phản biện là phải chém tới cùng. Không biết em chém nhiệt tình vậy cụ Gamo có giận em không chứ.. em thấy cụ ấy chém lại thì em hả hê lắm lắm.

*PS*: vài dòng phân trần cho nó vui nhà.. em xin trả chủ đề lại cho nó đúng ạ.
Vụ chống xoắn thì như cách em bày cũng đơn giản lắm rồi, chi phí thấp, vật tư cũng dể mua.. em thấy Tạ Uyên có bán mấy sợi cáo inox rất mịn, mềm, đủ dẻo & dai cho mục đích này. Độ chính xác thì em tin là dư cho máy gổ.
Còn về step/alpha step/servo lại còn vit & thanh răng thì em nghĩ bác nên thiên về tài chính. Mấy cái này em nghĩ không khác nhau là mấy trong điều kiện DIY. Riêng vit/thanh răng thì em chắc chắn.. vit chạy mượt hơn thanh răng. Cái này em chẵng cần chứng minh.. lý thuyết nó nói vậy và em tin vậy.

----------


## racing boy

Thế bác nghĩ tự làm dc từ đầu đến đít là phải cầm xẻng ra tìm chỗ nào có quặng sắt rồi đào rồi xây lò đúc khung rồi tìm quặng linh tinh đủ thứ để làm ra điện trở, tụ điện, transistor, mạch in, ic ...... Thế chưa nước nào đủ tuổi làm từ đầu đến đít 1 cái máy cnc vớ vẩn đâu, bác kiếm 1 cái máy 1 nước sản xuất hết e xem nào, e sẽ chỉ ra cho bác hàng chục nước sản xuất ý, chứ mình tự làm dc là mình biết cái này cần làm gì cái kia làm gì rồi kết hợp lại vs nhau thui, vậy là sản xuất tại việt nam rùi. Bọn tây lắp ko đi nhập đồ loạn xạ của các nước e ah.

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

> em muốn nói với các bác một điều là Việt Nam mình chả bao giờ hơn được bọn Tây, hay chỉ đơn giản là trung quốc, diy cnc mà em thấy toàn mua sẳn về lắp mà bảo là chế tạo, em chỉ sợ phần điện đóm bởi em ko có khả năng am hiểu, nhưng về cơ khí em mong mõi sao việt nam nói chung và diễn đàn nói riêng có cái gì đó gội là chế tạo.. còn ko thì đừng lớn lối .hết


Cái này em phản biện nhé.
Tụi tây nó hay chế.. cái này thì chắc chắn rồi. Nó đi trước mình về khkt.. em không bàn vì nó hiễn nhiên như vậy. Nhưng tại sao.. chắc bác chưa thấy hết.  Em cũng chẵng rành nhưng em có thằng bạn bên ấy.. Thấy bác cũng hơi bị xì chec rồi nên em kể câu chuyện của em cho các bác giải trí, đây là vài chuyện của em với nó.
- Tụi nó mua mấy cái bù lon con tán, óc eo gì đó, cả ray vit mới chỉ cần click click vài cái là hôm sau nó có ở nhà, không cần phải ra đường đâu. Mấy cái đơn giản như trục trượt, bạc đạn, ốc vít thì rẻ chứ ray vit me mới nó đắt như giá hãng. Hàng china nó cũng có nhưng đắt hơn VN và không phải nói mua là có đâu.
- Thiết bị & dụng cụ nó có trong tay phong phú hơn nhiều. Như thằng bạn em nó làm nghề lập trình.. vậy mà trong gara của nó thứ quái gì cơ khí nó cũng có. Em làm cơ khí cũng chỉ mơ có những thứ như nó là đủ. Máy phay máy tiện nghe đâu nó đi xin hàng rác (hàng thanh lý ở ta). Bên đó muốn thảy cái gì cũng phải trả tiền, mấy cái máy lớn hết tuổi, muốn dọn phải thuê công ty môi trường, dịch vụ công ích nó mang cẩu tới cẩu đi. Có người xin nó cho ngay.. đở mất chi phí dọn dẹp. Máy hàn các loại, máy cưa máy đục lớn nhỏ nó đều có. Hỏi nó ôm về chi cho lắm rồi chật kho.. nó bảo thấy em làm.. nó khoái nên nó tha về, nhưng không biết dùng  :Smile: .
- Hồi mấy năm trước.. nó đòi chế CNC.. em bày cho nó 1 cái list hàng china trên ebay cho rẻ & mua cho nhanh. Xong nó áp cái list đấy mua hàng của mẻo và eu đắt hơn vài chục lần. Em chửi nó phí xiền, có dư thì gởi em dùng dùm cho. Nó bảo nó làm thợ điện.. mua mấy món china về dùng nhở có gì tụi bảo hiểm nó xua tay thì chết, vì hàng china khi mua không có bảo hiểm an toàn cho người dùng. Cũng mấy món đó.. mếu mày mò tự chế thì không phải lo cái bảo hiểm này. Nên cái gì chế được trong tầm tay thì nó chế...
- Em có khoe.. đống đồ của mình cho nó xem, nào ray, nào vit nào trượt, servo, driver đủ cả.. hàng made in japan mới chịu. Nó kêu em tìm cách mua và gởi cho nó. Em chịu thua vì cái đống đó nó nặng chit.. em khiêng còn đuối làm sao mà gửi được. Bảo nó sao ko mua? Ebay cũng có mà. Nó bảo nếu nó mua được thì kêu em gửi làm gì. Nếu mua được thì giá không rẻ hơn đồ mới là bao nhiêu. Mà đã không rẻ thì mua làm gì cho tụi bảo hiểm nó.. làm khó.
- Cuối cùng là nó chẵng mua được cái gì ngoài đống đồ điện. Vì hàng có mác kỹ thuật công nghiệp mua khó. Nó bèn lụm đại trong siêu thị mấy cây trượt tròn.. được mài chuẩn giá rẻ như giá sắt. Nó nói không biết mấy cái này nó bán làm gì.. mà tròn vuông gì cũng có.. giá giá sắt vậy thôi. Lại còn có đóng dấu kiểm tra đạt độ cứng nữa. Mấy cái lặt vặt như ổ bi, ốc vít thì cứ lên mạng click click nó gủi tới. Vậy là cấu hình trượt tròn ổ bi ra đời.

Cái này là tại chính sách của quốc gia nó. Còn VN.. tuy thu nhập của mình thấp thật.. nhưng điều kiện & dụng cụ phục vụ việc chế tạo chính xác thì cực khó. Mua thì ngoài ổ bi tròn ra, mấy cái khác đều không có sẵn & rẻ. Nguyên liệu sắt thép thì lẫn tạp vô cùng, chổ cứng chổ mềm, cong vênh tùm lum. Trước em cũng thích chế.. nhưng không gia công được phải đi thuê.. mà nếu làm chính xác thì chi phí tính ra đi mua nó nhanh & rẻ hơn.

Còn cụ thích chế máy từ A-Z thì tùy cụ vậy... chí hướng mỗi người mỗi khác, không nên áp đặt.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## nhatson

chuyện từ a-z em cùng quan điểm mà đã quyết tâm chuyện a-z thì ... việc tiền nong ko phải là ưu tiên

----------


## CKD

Cụ bảo chế tạo cái gì đó.. cho nó nhiều vn vào. Em thưa chuyện chút.
- Mấy con lục giác mọi người hay dùng là từ chị na. VN có sx ốc đấy nhưng như vit gỗ, ốc trắng này nọ.
- Ngoài thép xây dựng ra thì các thép dùng trong kỹ thuật rẻ nhất là china, đắt hơn có nhật & eu.
- Mấy cái thứ vớ vẫn như cơ lê, vit v.v.. cũng thấy toàn là chị na.
- Ổ bi tròn rẻ nhất cũng chị na.
- Máy móc dụng cụ đơn giản như khoan, mài v.v.. cũng chi na nốt.
- Ngay đến cái thứ hàng ngày bác cho vào bụng cũng có thể có nguồn gốc từ chị na đó.
- Bác làm ngành gỗ.. ngoài gỗ tạp ra thì phần lớn gỗ quý đều nhập  :Smile: .

----------


## cnclaivung

em đâu nói thế, bác đọc ko kĩ rồi chụp mũ em, em nói trên diễ đàn các bác mang tiếng DIY nhưng toàn mua sẳn về lắp, ko có tư duy sáng tạo, chỉ biết mua mua, lắp lắp, quăng lên đây bảo mình sáng chế, nực cười. còn em làm muốn tối ưu cái có sẳn nên lên hỏi ý kiến cũng bởi các bác  đóng học phí nhiều hơn em, nếu như các bác thấy trái khoáy thì ko nên tả lời,
còn em nói trước đồ em mua chả bao giờ em bán, nên các bác yên tâm vụ này nhé

----------


## racing boy

Có phải diy 100% mới gọi là diy đâu, chỉ cần mình taro 1 cái lỗ xiên xẹo cũng là diy. Công ty e cuối năm thường phải làm sáng kiến , có ông chế mỗi cái ống bơ nên lắp thùng dầu cũng dc 500k đấy, chủ yếu là khuyến khích mọi người thui bác ah

----------


## CKD

Ai bảo cụ kiệm lời làm chi.
Cụ sáng tạo thì.. khoe ra đây chứ em mà biết cụ làm từ A-Z cho nó có tính vn là thế nào?. Nếu là sáng tạo thì cụ cứ khoe ra.. em sẽ cố chứng minh là cách của bác có người đã làm rồi.
Em thì thích cái gọi là nghiên cứu ứng dụng chứ em thấy cái kiểu gọi là nghiên cứu sáng tạo của mấy cụ ths, ts giấy nó giả lắm. Chuyện người ta làm cả trăm năm.. bây giờ mới moi ra báo cáo mà gọi là sáng tạo cái gì  :Smile: . Nên nghe tới sáng tạo em hơi dị ứng.

Theo em thì dù là dân làm máy chuyên như cụ Luyến hay cụ nào ngoài bắc ấy thì cũng phải rất sáng tạo. Quy trình công nghệ khác thì cách làm cũng phải khác mới đạt yêu cầu. 
Cái nào thấy tốt mà làm được thì kế thừa.. chế cháo sáng kiến thêm làm gì cho nó mất thời gian & chi phí. Biết tìm hiểu, so sánh, ứng dụng đúng chổ cũng là một cách học hiệu quả.
Em cũng mới tập tọe làm cnc cho có với người ta. Nhưng chưa có con máy nào nó giống cái nào, cái ra sau nó tối ưu hơn cái trước cả về tính năng & chi phí. Em khẵng định là em không rảnh đến mức mỗi con em đều phải ăn cắp kiểu có sẵn cho nó lạ & vui. Mỗi thay đổi đều phải có lý do của nó hết.

Chắc bác chỉ nhìn nhìn rồi thấy giống giống lại bảo là thiếu sáng tạo.

PS: em là em thích bác rồi đấy.. nên em sẽ đu theo phản biện tới cùng hehe.

----------

cnclaivung, linhdt1121

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đi Quai (DIY) hay Ai Quai (AIY) gì cũng được, chỉ là tên gọi thôi....

Miễn là tự tay mình làm ra được và thấy nó hoạt động được (mặc dù có thể chưa hoàn hảo đối với người khác) và dùng được... là vui rồi!

Như cái này mà AIY xong nhìn cũng thấy vui phết:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## nhatson

> Đi Quai (DIY) hay Ai Quai (AIY) gì cũng được, chỉ là tên gọi thôi....
> 
> Miễn là tự tay mình làm ra được và thấy nó hoạt động được (mặc dù có thể chưa hoàn hảo đối với người khác) và dùng được... là vui rồi!
> 
> Như cái này mà AIY xong nhìn cũng thấy vui phết:


cụ nào có cái hộp gỗ ko, cho em xin 2 cái   :Smile: 




cái này đỉnh hơn

----------

Khoa C3, vusvus

----------


## cnclaivung

> Ai bảo cụ kiệm lời làm chi.
> Cụ sáng tạo thì.. khoe ra đây chứ em mà biết cụ làm từ A-Z cho nó có tính vn là thế nào?. Nếu là sáng tạo thì cụ cứ khoe ra.. em sẽ cố chứng minh là cách của bác có người đã làm rồi.
> Em thì thích cái gọi là nghiên cứu ứng dụng chứ em thấy cái kiểu gọi là nghiên cứu sáng tạo của mấy cụ ths, ts giấy nó giả lắm. Chuyện người ta làm cả trăm năm.. bây giờ mới moi ra báo cáo mà gọi là sáng tạo cái gì . Nên nghe tới sáng tạo em hơi dị ứng.
> 
> Theo em thì dù là dân làm máy chuyên như cụ Luyến hay cụ nào ngoài bắc ấy thì cũng phải rất sáng tạo. Quy trình công nghệ khác thì cách làm cũng phải khác mới đạt yêu cầu. 
> Cái nào thấy tốt mà làm được thì kế thừa.. chế cháo sáng kiến thêm làm gì cho nó mất thời gian & chi phí. Biết tìm hiểu, so sánh, ứng dụng đúng chổ cũng là một cách học hiệu quả.
> Em cũng mới tập tọe làm cnc cho có với người ta. Nhưng chưa có con máy nào nó giống cái nào, cái ra sau nó tối ưu hơn cái trước cả về tính năng & chi phí. Em khẵng định là em không rảnh đến mức mỗi con em đều phải ăn cắp kiểu có sẵn cho nó lạ & vui. Mỗi thay đổi đều phải có lý do của nó hết.
> 
> Chắc bác chỉ nhìn nhìn rồi thấy giống giống lại bảo là thiếu sáng tạo.
> ...


em đu bác mới đúng chứ bác đu em làm cái gì?

thế bác tìm hộ em ông nào lấy cái lưng trong bạc đạn làm rail trượt hiệu quả đi, em cần lém, cái này em đang đeo nó đó,
thêm cái vụ BKBF luôn, em đội ơn cụ nhiều, còn khi em đủ tài liệu thì em sẽ post lên thành quả gọ là sáng tạo cho các bác chém

----------


## nhatson

> em đu bác mới đúng chứ bác đu em làm cái gì?
> 
> thế bác tìm hộ em ông nào lấy cái lưng trong bạc đạn làm rail trượt hiệu quả đi, em cần lém, cái này em đang đeo nó đó,
> thêm cái vụ BKBF luôn, em đội ơn cụ nhiều, còn khi em đủ tài liệu thì em sẽ post lên thành quả gọ là sáng tạo cho các bác chém


cụ guc tới 2h mà, tứ từ gúc chắc sẽ có rồi, hổ báo rồi thì có giá của hổ báo  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Ý bác là dùng 2 ổ bi, một ổ để quay, 1 ổ lấy vòng trong để tận dụng cái rãnh bi làm ranh trượt?

Cơ bản thì cách làm này của bác không hiệu quả.. tại sao? Vì bạc vòng ngoài có rãnh V là có sản xuất, chỉ là ở VN khó tìm thấy thôi. Nếu phải có rảnh thì giải pháp tiện áo xong đem tôi cũng rẻ và dễ hơn là lùng rồi lấy cái rảnh bi ở vòng trong làm rãnh trượt.
Còn nếu bác muốn tận dụng lòng trong như thế thì em giới thiệu cho bác mấy mã số sau dùng được.

- 693 kết hợp với 688, 698, 608
- 623 kết hợp với 6800, 6900, 6000
- 604 kết hợp với 6801, 6901, 16001
- 696 kết hợp với 6802, 6902, 16002, 6002, 6202, 6302
- 606 kết hợp với 6803, 6903, 16003, 6003, 6203, 6303, 6403
- 689 kết hợp với 6803, 6903, 16003, 6003, 6203, 6303, 6403
- 699 kết hợp với 6803, 6904, 16004, 6004, 6204, 6304, 6404

Còn nữa nhưng giờ kích thước quá lớn rồi..
Chúc bác vui với mấy cái vòng bi

----------


## cnclaivung

> Ý bác là dùng 2 ổ bi, một ổ để quay, 1 ổ lấy vòng trong để tận dụng cái rãnh bi làm ranh trượt?
> 
> Cơ bản thì cách làm này của bác không hiệu quả.. tại sao? Vì bạc vòng ngoài có rãnh V là có sản xuất, chỉ là ở VN khó tìm thấy thôi. Nếu phải có rảnh thì giải pháp tiện áo xong đem tôi cũng rẻ và dễ hơn là lùng rồi lấy cái rảnh bi ở vòng trong làm rãnh trượt.
> Còn nếu bác muốn tận dụng lòng trong như thế thì em giới thiệu cho bác mấy mã số sau dùng được.
> 
> - 693 kết hợp với 688, 698, 608
> - 623 kết hợp với 6800, 6900, 6000
> - 604 kết hợp với 6801, 6901, 16001
> - 696 kết hợp với 6802, 6902, 16002, 6002, 6202, 6302
> ...


cái này em ko cần, thừa sức em biết,cái bôi đỏ đó là mấu chốt vấn đề . đối với máy gỗ , diy rail trượt saon cho kinh tế và hiệu quả bởi dung size gỗ lớn có thể chấp nhận được, bỏ ra đống tiền mua rail về láp thì ko có gì phải lên đây hỏi cả bác ạ

----------


## CKD

Trời.. chuyện có gì mà khó.. suy nghĩ chi cho mệt  óc.. cứ cái gì không làm được thì mua là nhanh gọc nhẹ. Đở hại não.

V-bearing V6000 10x30x8 6 tệ ~ 21K vnd. Tính luôn phí này nọ chắc về VN khoảng 30K.



http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41899180252

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

nhưng quan trọng cái này bác làm với cây V, mà cây V chả có cây nào chuẩn chấp nhận như inox 304 fi 12 chẳng hạn, em cắt khúc inox so gá thấy nó cũng khá chuẩn bác ạ

----------


## CKD

Vụ V-Bearing này khi sưa có làm.. vì lý do dùng có 03 cái nên phải đi tiện cái áo.. kết quả tốn 25K cái, phôi tự mua. + cái ổ bi nữa cũng 20K tổng mất hơn 45K/cái chưa tính tiền phôi & chạy lăng xăng. Do chỉ chạy trên nhôm nên không sao.. chạy trên sắt chắc tèo sớm vì vái áo V không được tôi cứng.

Ổ bi rảnh tròn (U) cũng có... nhưng về lý thuyết thì rãnh tròn nó không đạt hiệu suất như rãnh V

----------


## cnclaivung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3VzmEhNgZM
em theo thằng này nhiều ngày mà chưa có lối ra cho vật liệu
mua thì tìm nơi khá vất vã, mà thấy nó làm hiệu quả kinh, mà nó chơi dây xích lun bác ạ

----------


## cnclaivung

thằng này dây đai cộng tuyến tính 2 trong 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gpeDRt4V6I
thế mới gọi là sáng tao

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác chỉ thiếu tiền cứ hay dùng từ hiệu quả và kinh tế , em thấy tự bác tìm hiểu tự đóng học phí , tự hiểu nó sẽ ăn sâu vào bác hơn , chứ với anh em chịu khó học hỏi từ người khác thì cái kinh nghiệm vòng bi và thép V thì học bác blueocean là tốt nhất , nếu hiệu quả và kinh tế thì bác ấy không bỏ cái món đó và chuyển qua mua ray vuông TQ về mà sản xuất máy đâu. 

với clip you tube em xin hỏi nó truyền động bằng gì , tay ? hay ben hởi , nếu dính bụi cát như vậy chắc chắn nó sẽ bị rít và lực kéo lúc này thay đổi liên tục , có thề kéo qua lại nhưng nó không nhẹ nhàng và mượt như lúc sạch sẽ , liệu áp dụng vào làm ray cnc , kéo bằng step motor liệu chạy nhanh nó có mất bước hay không ? em nghĩ giữa đường mất bước hư luôn phôi gỗ , gặp gỗ quý bán máy đền không nổi, nếu được che chắn kỹ thì tốt hơn.

Nhìn dàn combo trong clip , nó đầy đủ đồ chơi đúng kĩ thuật , nếu cả bộ như thế chỉ để thay thế 1 cây trượt vuông kèm theo độ chính xác tương đối 1 tí và kết hợp làm máy đơn lẻ thì chữ kinh tế và hiệu quả là vô nghĩa

----------


## CKD

Như cái clip thì thể hiện được gì hả bác?
- Nó dùng xích vì mục chích chỉ thể hiện chuyển động tịnh tiến, không phải là tịnh tiến chính xác. Mà xích thì cũng được thôi, dung sai của xích lớn hơn thanh răng, dùng lâu hao mòn rồi thì dung sai cứ thế mà tăng dần.
- Cái này nó tịnh tiến với cấp chính xác thấp.. nên mạc gỗ bám vào ổ bi nó vẫn chạy chư thường, mấy cái ổ bi trượt cấp chính xác cao hơn nên việc dính bụi bẩn không chạy được cũng không có gì là lạ.
Bản thân THK, HIWIN v.v... nó đều có các bộ trượt chỉ dùng ổ bi như vầy.. tùy mục đích sử dụng mà chọn lựa thôi.

Cái này nếu dùng cho gỗ hoặc plasma/oxy-fuel thì Ok thôi, không cần phải bàn nhiều về dung sai.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

:Confused:

----------


## cnclaivung

gì thế bác

----------


## cnclaivung

> Như cái clip thì thể hiện được gì hả bác?
> - Nó dùng xích vì mục chích chỉ thể hiện chuyển động tịnh tiến, không phải là tịnh tiến chính xác. Mà xích thì cũng được thôi, dung sai của xích lớn hơn thanh răng, dùng lâu hao mòn rồi thì dung sai cứ thế mà tăng dần.
> - Cái này nó tịnh tiến với cấp chính xác thấp.. nên mạc gỗ bám vào ổ bi nó vẫn chạy chư thường, mấy cái ổ bi trượt cấp chính xác cao hơn nên việc dính bụi bẩn không chạy được cũng không có gì là lạ.
> Bản thân THK, HIWIN v.v... nó đều có các bộ trượt chỉ dùng ổ bi như vầy.. tùy mục đích sử dụng mà chọn lựa thôi.
> 
> Cái này nếu dùng cho gỗ hoặc plasma/oxy-fuel thì Ok thôi, không cần phải bàn nhiều về dung sai.


cái này phù hợp làm máy chạy gỗ đấy bác ạ, con cơ khi chính xác em ko dám phán

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu bác không phải amatuer vào đây hỏi han anh em làm gì? em đâu có nhận em giỏi , em chỉ khoe những cái em đã làm được, chỉ bán những cái em có , chứ em có so em với cái clip gì đâu ? Xin lỗi bác , cái đầu tiên bác hiểu chữ DIY là gì không ? chế cháo của bác hiểu theo nghĩa gì ? Bác định nghĩa xem như thế nào là chế cháo , sáng tạo .

----------


## cnclaivung

xin lỗi bác, em thấy chẳng cần phải hơn thua ở đây nên đã xóa bài,...sory

----------


## cnclaivung

> nếu bác không phải amatuer vào đây hỏi han anh em làm gì? em đâu có nhận em giỏi , em chỉ khoe những cái em đã làm được, chỉ bán những cái em có , chứ em có so em với cái clip gì đâu ? Xin lỗi bác , cái đầu tiên bác hiểu chữ DIY là gì không ? chế cháo của bác hiểu theo nghĩa gì ? Bác định nghĩa xem như thế nào là chế cháo , sáng tạo .


đây nè bác , em dốt nên chỉ biết có vậy
http://www.tapchidesign.vn/threads/diy-la-gi.31/

----------


## Diyodira

> gì thế bác


Qua theo dõi thì thấy bác cũng có chút kiến thức, nhưng xin lỗi bác chỉ là ếch ngồi đáy giếng thôi à, chưa ra bể lớn chưa biết sức mình đâu.
Vừa rồi rất tiếc không quote bài của bác kịp, chỉ kịp thấy có đoạn nói ông Namspin đại loại là "làm được cái máy nào ra hồn chưa", kết hợp lại với topic của Blueocean cũng đại loại " mấy bác trong Nam không làm máy nào ra hồn". E vốn ít nói nhưng đã nói thì cho ra hồn luôn chứ ít bữa sợ bác lại trách e cũng chưa làm máy nào ra hồn luôn.
Xin thưa là em làm Plasma CNC trên 10 năm, còn CNC gỗ thì cũng có vài con để đời, chẳng qua vì không thích nên không thèm phát triển, trở lại với vấn để của mấy bác trong nam này em xin nói một vài máy tiêu biểu: chẳng hạn máy của IRF540 (Giang) bên vườn chuối nha, còn em thì giới thiệu bác có dịp về miền trung Quy Nhơn thì ghé xưởng gỗ của doanh nghiệp Kiểu Việt, KCN Xón Tiêu, em dám đảm bảo với Bác là cho tới  thời điểm này ở VN chưa có ai làm ra con máy như thế về cả năng suất và độ gấu của nó: 1250 x 2500 ( dùng toàn servo Mitsubishi J2, 2spin), máy chạy đã gần 3 năm rồi và hầu như là chủ lực của xưởng 24/24. bác cứ xem máy của Giang bên vườn chuối đi rồi biết, con của Giang còn chưa so sánh được. Giang là chỗ ae thân (bậc thầy về điện tử ) nên mình không có ý so sánh ở đây mà chỉ nói cho bác biết mà tỉnh táo.
Còn vì sao ae trong nam không thèm làm router mà chỉ thương mại thì bác Nam đã giải thích bên topic Blueocean rồi. Mỹ đâu phải là công xưởng của tg, nhưng cần thì 30s.

Thanks

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## cnclaivung

> Qua theo dõi thì thấy bác cũng có chút kiến thức, nhưng xin lỗi bác chỉ là ếch ngồi đáy giếng thôi à, chưa ra bể lớn chưa biết sức mình đâu.
> Vừa rồi rất tiếc không quote bài của bác kịp, chỉ kịp thấy có đoạn nói ông Namspin đại loại là "làm được cái máy nào ra hồn chưa", kết hợp lại với topic của Blueocean cũng đại loại " mấy bác trong Nam không làm máy nào ra hồn". E vốn ít nói nhưng đã nói thì cho ra hồn luôn chứ ít bữa sợ bác lại trách e cũng chưa làm máy nào ra hồn luôn.
> Xin thưa là em làm Plasma CNC trên 10 năm, còn CNC gỗ thì cũng có vài con để đời, chẳng qua vì không thích nên không thèm phát triển, trở lại với vấn để của mấy bác trong nam này em xin nói một vài máy tiêu biểu: chẳng hạn máy của IRF540 (Giang) bên vườn chuối nha, còn em thì giới thiệu bác có dịp về miền trung Quy Nhơn thì ghé xưởng gỗ của doanh nghiệp Kiểu Việt, KCN Xón Tiêu, em dám đảm bảo với Bác là cho tới  thời điểm này ở VN chưa có ai làm ra con máy như thế về cả năng suất và độ gấu của nó: 1250 x 2500 ( dùng toàn servo Mitsubishi J2, 2spin), máy chạy đã gần 3 năm rồi và hầu như là chủ lực của xưởng 24/24. bác cứ xem máy của Giang bên vườn chuối đi rồi biết, con của Giang còn chưa so sánh được. Giang là chỗ ae thân (bậc thầy về điện tử ) nên mình không có ý so sánh ở đây mà chỉ nói cho bác biết mà tỉnh táo.
> Còn vì sao ae trong nam không thèm làm router mà chỉ thương mại thì bác Nam đã giải thích bên topic Blueocean rồi. Mỹ đâu phải là công xưởng của tg, nhưng cần thì 30s.
> 
> Thanks


có gì lớn lao mà bác đao to búa lớn ở đây, xin lỗi bác bác nói em nghe thử những con máy đó mua đồ về lắp hay xưởng các bác có cái gì gì đó chế cháo ko,nếu có thì em phục, bây giờ em thực sự muốn chém đấy, bác cần biết điều gì về cơ khí cứ nói, em trả lời, nếu trả lời ko vừa ý bác em sẽ dẩn chứng gutgo

----------


## Nam CNC

em đã xem đường link bác gửi , em đã hiểu định nghĩa DIY , đã xem hình ảnh minh họa , nhưng em muốn biết bác hiểu như thế nào cơ ? sáng tạo chế cháo gì ? bao nhiểu sản phẩm em làm ra , máy cnc em tự xử , vậy mà vẫn chưa gọi là chế cháo hả bác ? em thì chế tạo máy móc chứ không chế cháo để ăn.

hiểu đúng như link dẫn chứng thì anh em hằng hà sa số trên đầy đều chế cháo ít nhiều , sáng tạo ghê gớm lắm nhưng tiếc chưa có đột phá như anh Quảng BKAV thôi.

----------


## cnclaivung

ko đơn giản mà em có câu hỏi alpha 66asm cho con máy em ko hiệu quả bác nhé, máy em chỉ 1012 nhưng bộ alpha đó ko thể nào chịu nỗi quá một tháng,mà nói nhiều để làm giề, cac bác giỏi các bác hưởng, em chả chém hay hay ho gì, lêmn hỏi những thứ mình cần hỏi, nếu ko được thì tìm giả pháp khác, chừng nào đạt thì thôi...

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Chỉ thiếu tiền bác dẫn chứng xem con máy nào mà người nào đó chế cháo theo bác hiểu xem sao ? em đang thắc mắc bác nào ở VN lên Thái Nguyên đào xới quặng sắt về làm con bù lon rồi ráp vào máy của mình chỉ rằng em chế cháo con bù lon...!!!

----------


## thuhanoi

> ko đơn giản mà em có câu hỏi alpha 66asm cho con máy em ko hiệu quả bác nhé, máy em chỉ 1012 nhưng bộ alpha đó ko thể nào chịu nỗi quá một tháng


Hi. không chịu nỗi là sao, chỉ sợ phần cơ khí rệu rã thôi chứ cái đồ an pha đó bác chạy quá sức nó sao được, hắn chỉ biết quay và quay mà thôi.
Em là lúc nào cũng sẵn tiền để mua lại của bác sau khi bác chạy 1 tháng nhé

----------


## cnclaivung

> Hi. không chịu nỗi là sao, chỉ sợ phần cơ khí rệu rã thôi chứ cái đồ an pha đó bác chạy quá sức nó sao được, hắn chỉ biết quay và quay mà thôi


thì mới nói là thế, xác thì to mà điều khiển quá nhỏ, khập khiển, nên tìm hướng khác, 1 hạ ht xuống, 2 nâg cấp bộ khác, lòng vòng hỏi han chả được cái gì còn bị xoắn,

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác Chỉ thiếu tiền bác dẫn chứng xem con máy nào mà người nào đó chế cháo theo bác hiểu xem sao ? em đang thắc mắc bác nào ở VN lên Thái Nguyên đào xới quặng sắt về làm con bù lon rồi ráp vào máy của mình chỉ rằng em chế cháo con bù lon...!!!


bác hiểu cao thâm quá e rằng gutgo ko trả lời cái ý của bác, thôi  ko chém nữa, nhưng mà bác hiểu rồi đấy, đừng nói mình chế cháo nữa là được rồi

----------


## Diyodira

> có gì lớn lao mà bác đao to búa lớn ở đây, xin lỗi bác bác nói em nghe thử những con máy đó mua đồ về lắp hay xưởng các bác có cái gì gì đó chế cháo ko,nếu có thì em phục, bây giờ em thực sự muốn chém đấy, bác cần biết điều gì về cơ khí cứ nói, em trả lời, nếu trả lời ko vừa ý bác em sẽ dẩn chứng gutgo


Bác cứ đem tư duy vùng sâu xa ra mà nói thì cũng đủ hiều bác ntn, SG-HN thì điên mà đi chế cháo công cụ sx à, các công xưởng lớn đầu tư để bụi bám à.
Quan trọng là thành quả làm ra ntn, còn chém gió thì cho vui thôi chứ đánh già được cái gì, sản phẩm của tôi làm ra hơn 10 năm nay cũng chế cháo chứ là gì, gần 40 CNC plasma, vài Router không đủ hay sao, có dịp lên SG có thể ghé các cty cơ điện lạnh tham quan.

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy chạy bộ động cơ 1 tr/bộ đây, đang kiếm xèn mua anpha của bác đây, vẫn chạy đều đều bất kể nắng mưa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Em thì bình dân lắm , em làm ra những cái máy cho em xài , cái nào không tới em đi mua em xài , em thiếu cái gì mà không tự xử được thì em đi mua , và sau đó em chế ra cái máy cho em dùng , em bình dân cái quái gì em là ra là em nói em chế ra à , ai thích thì theo , ai thắc mắc thì hỏi , chứ theo như bác hiểu thì bác hiểu thấp quá nên chẳng thấy ai chế được cái gì cả , cũng may hiểu như vậy chỉ là đơn lẻ số ít thôi chứ nhiều quá thế giới nó tèo rồi.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Giải nhiệt tí này:

Mình nhận được nhiều cú điện thoại hỏi mua máy cnc:

Khách: Nghe nói chỗ bác lắp máy cnc hở bác.

Tui: Dạ đúng rồi anh!

Khách: Tôi muốn lắp 1 máy cnc ủng hộ hàng trong nước, hỏi máy TQ thì giá có vẻ cao và không biết bảo hành thế nào!

Tui: Dạ vậy anh kiếm mấy cái đại lý lớn lớn máy TQ ở VN như Nam Mỹ hay VSL mua là được rồi.

Khách: ừa, nhưng cũng muốn giao lưu và ủng hộ hàng trong nước nên mới tìm mấy anh em chế tạo máy VN.

Tui: Dạ.....

Khách: Chỗ mình giá thế nào anh?

Tui: Dạ anh cho cấu hình cụ thể mới báo giá được.

Khách: nhưng đại khái giá thế nào? rẻ hơn được bao nhiêu % so với TQ?

Tui: Dạ em không cạnh tranh về giá nổi với TQ nên giá cao hơn nhưng chất lượng tốt hơn anh à!

Khách: Sao vậy? Anh  cũng mua đổ TQ về lắp, tự làm không tốn phí nhân công mà sao mác hơn?

Tui: Dạ vì em lắp thì cũng phải có tiền công chứ anh! Nếu anh muốn rẻ chắc phải mua đồ về tự lắp hoặc anh không lắp được thì thuê phụ hồ về chỉ nó lắp thôi!

----------

CBNN, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, tcm

----------


## cnclaivung

há há, chọc ngoáy các bác cũng vui gúm, thôi em by by các bác nhé, em còn nhớ có bác nào trên đây nói thùng rổng kêu to, DIY vơi AIY , cụ Nam spin từng nói mãng khắc dấu từ bắc chí nam cụ ấy đảm nhận. còn bác diyodira làm máy 10 năm chắc cụ lớn tuổi nên em hok dám chọc .nhưng em tìm mãi cụ gutgo bảo : không thấy thương hiệu mày cần tìm, đi chổ khác chơi .hic
em cũng như cụ, làm máy cho em sài, chứ ko thương mại, nhưng cái em làm em chả dám lên đây ho he đâu , vì tự lượng sức mềnh...nhớ ngày xưa em làm gần 20 cái máy dệt chiếu cho Định Yên quê em, sao tự nhiên một thời gian sao co phiên bản khác nằm ở Bình Chánh, haiz...chuyện qua lâu nên ko buồn nhắc tới

----------


## Gamo

> Giải nhiệt tí này:
> 
> Mình nhận được nhiều cú điện thoại hỏi mua máy cnc:
> 
> Khách: Nghe nói chỗ bác lắp máy cnc hở bác.
> 
> Tui: Dạ đúng rồi anh!
> 
> Khách: Tôi muốn lắp 1 máy cnc ủng hộ hàng trong nước, hỏi máy TQ thì giá có vẻ cao và không biết bảo hành thế nào!
> ...


Hehe, hạ nhiệt tí. Vụ này của bác Giang hay nhể, ông khách hàng này giống em dễ sợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu đúng như vậy bác Chithieutien nên tự hào về cái máy của mình đi , ít nhất nó tốt và hiệu quả thì người khác mới bắt chước chứ , chỉ trách bác ngày ấy khi làm chỉ làm có 20 cái , không chịu thương mại tốt và phủ rộng thì người khác không buồn copy sản phẩm bác đâu vì đâu đủ khả năng cạnh tranh với bác.

Thật sự em cũng có làm máy mini milling cnc cho nữ trang , 15 hay 16 cái rồi cách bắt dầu cách đây 10 năm tròn , nhưng mấy ai mà biết , chúng em thuần kĩ thuật không giỏi thương mại nên nó thế , bây giờ cảm thấy cạnh tranh quá , làm cái chất lượng thì khách không chịu tiền nhiều cứ so sánh với máy TQ , nói chuyên sâu hơn thì họ không hiểu chỉ chăm chăm vào cái giá nên em dừng lại cách đây cũng hơn 3 năm , bây giờ có công việc riêng buồn buồn làm dấu kiếm thêm , em nói rõ luôn cho bác hiểu , con dấu thì em bán online , thì bác nghĩ đi khách hàng em từ nam tới bắc là chuyện thường , bây giờ thói quen khách hàng có nhiều thay đổi nên việc thương mai online cũng là 1 lợi thế khá lớn , thậm chí con dấu em còn qua USA , Ấn độ hay mã lai bằng đường xách tay cho người thân ấy , nói không phải khoe nhưng sự thật mua những con dấu bên ấy không dễ mà không hề rẻ tí nào, họ biết em làm và giá em rẻ hơn rất nhiều  , khách hàng họ khôn lắm , chỉ làm những điều có lợi cho mình nhất, ai biết điều đó biết đáp ứng được điều khách hàng muốn thì họ đã tiến nhanh hơn 1 bước rồi.

----------


## cnclaivung

thôi em ko chơi với các bác nữa, mai phải kiếm gạo nấu rồi... thành thật  xin lỗi vì đã chọc ngoáy các bác, giờ em mới biết cao thủ đầy giang hồ, mà thứ thiệt ko hà...có dịp sẽ tái kiến các bác ...

----------


## truongkiet

Tiếp nữa đi đang đến hồi gây cấn.....oh yeh oh yeh

----------


## lekimhung

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ntion-Dai-Loan




> chào anh, mình có dự án máy router 1,2*2,4
> cần toàn bộ ray và vitme 100% 
> ray Y dài 3m bản 25
> ray x 1,6 bản 20
> thanh răng chéo 1.25 2,5m x2
> 
> bạn inbox mình gởi mail trao đổi, mình ở Tân Thành brvt
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...#ixzz3bG9gUEtk


Thay lời muốn nói.

----------


## cnclaivung

> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ntion-Dai-Loan
> 
> 
> 
> Thay lời muốn nói.


rồi có sao không bác, có vấn đề gì à...bác cũng rãnh thật, con máy đó tôi làm cho thằng em chuyên chọt led quảng cáo, bác cần thì mai tôi bảo nó chộp mớ ảnh bác đem về treo đầu nằm...thay lời muốn nói vớ vẫn..xax
hay bác nghĩ lên đây lập nick kiếm cơm cháo qua ngày, hay chưa biết cnc nên mới leo lên đây...

----------


## Khoa C3

> rồi có sao không bác, có vấn đề gì à...bác cũng rãnh thật, con máy đó tôi làm cho thằng em chuyên chọt led quảng cáo, bác cần thì mai tôi bảo nó chộp mớ ảnh bác đem về treo đầu nằm...thay lời muốn nói vớ vẫn..xax
> hay bác nghĩ lên đây lập nick kiếm cơm cháo qua ngày, hay chưa biết cnc nên mới leo lên đây...


Cụ có cần phải gai nhời như thế không  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em chả hiểu gì cái vụ DIY hay AIY gì cả, máy móc cũng chả rành, cứ tàn tàn làm thì cái não cũng có ngày mưng mủ. Thôi thì em xin phán mớ mủ như vầy nhớ (Xem như vài chục năm tu luyện em không dám so sánh, lý do thì ngâm cứu từ từ sẽ thấm  :Big Grin:  )
Máy ngon => đồ ngon => đồ ngon VN không sản xuất => đồ ngoại nhập từ các bãi ve chai => cao cấp hơn thì xuất ngoại du ngoạn bãi nước ngoài => CÁI GÌ KHÔNG MUA ĐƯỢC BẰNG TIỀN THÌ SẼ MUA ĐƯỢC BẰNG RẤT NHIỀU TIỀN => Trình cao cỡ nào cũng phải tốn 1 mớ thôi, việc gì phải lăn tăn =))))
Thứ lỗi em thất lễ, em lại xách dép đi ra đây, đừng chém em tội em kakaka

----------


## thuyên1982

em đọc chữ ký của bác nào đó trên  diễn đàn mình như thế này " đừng bao giờ cãi nhau với thằng ngu vì nó sẽ hạ lever của bạn bằng lever của nó'

----------

CKD, Nam CNC

----------


## lekimhung

> rồi có sao không bác, có vấn đề gì à...bác cũng rãnh thật, con máy đó tôi làm cho thằng em chuyên chọt led quảng cáo, bác cần thì mai tôi bảo nó chộp mớ ảnh bác đem về treo đầu nằm...thay lời muốn nói vớ vẫn..xax
> hay bác nghĩ lên đây lập nick kiếm cơm cháo qua ngày, hay chưa biết cnc nên mới leo lên đây...


Bác lại nữa rồi, lại nóng tính như ngày nào, em đâu phải đặt câu hỏi cho bác mà bác giải thích làm gì, mà giải thích rồi sao bác lại bỏ qua cái địa chỉ "mình ở Tân Thành brvt" trên kia. 
Mọi chuyện chỉ là có lẽ và có  thể nên em không quy kết hay chắc chắn điều gì, tại vì có nhiều thứ gọi là tình cờ nó giống nhau . Nhưng mà thôi ,sao em lại rãnh quá vậy nè, thôi cứ để thiên hạ phán xét vậy, dù sao cũng không ảnh hưởng gì tới mình hết.

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác lại nữa rồi, lại nóng tính như ngày nào, em đâu phải đặt câu hỏi cho bác mà bác giải thích làm gì, mà giải thích rồi sao bác lại bỏ qua cái địa chỉ "mình ở Tân Thành brvt" trên kia. 
> Mọi chuyện chỉ là có lẽ và có  thể nên em không quy kết hay chắc chắn điều gì, tại vì có nhiều thứ gọi là tình cờ nó giống nhau . Nhưng mà thôi ,sao em lại rãnh quá vậy nè, thôi cứ để thiên hạ phán xét vậy, dù sao cũng không ảnh hưởng gì tới mình hết.


vâng, bác nơi em mới nói nhé, thằng em ở tân thành : tiệm quảng cáo Huỳng , gần nhà thờ Hải Sơn,...làm máy cho nó chả lẽ đặt hàng đem về miền tây, xong đem lên tân thành, bác khỏi nói nhiều, bản tính tôi rất nóng,
oh mà tôi thấy cũng lạ , chả nhẽ giống vậy sao ??

----------


## cnclaivung

và đây dẩn chứng cho cụ biết trước khi khởi động nhé :http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/25...8633#post28633

----------


## lekimhung

Đưa ra dẫn chứng làm chi, em đâu quan tâm. Tại cũng đang rãnh nên ngồi nghĩ thấy trên diẽn đàn đã có 2 người dính liền với số 79, quê ở brvt tự nhiên biến thành 1, giờ phát hiện ra 1 ông cũng có phong thái nói chuyện , ngôn từ, và điều kiện tương tự nên sinh nghi ngờ. Mà chắc mình  lẩm cẩm thật nên hay đoán bậy, dù sao thì bác không phải ở brvt mà ỏ LV, mà cũng nghe nói tcnm79 cũng không còn ỏ brvt nữa nên có khi cũng đi về LV kế nhà bác cũng không chừng. 

Haizz, lại rãnh nữa rồi. làm phiền mọi người quá đi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## racing boy

hay ông tcmn79 là huynh đệ vs bác ctt nhỉ

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Mong các bạn hãy bình tĩnh và tránh những nghi ngờ khi không có bằng chứng cụ thể. Nếu chỉ nhằm mục đích châm chọc thì xin được kết thúc sau bài viết này. Nếu vì thucongmynghe79 hay Diy1979 thi xin qua chủ đề đã trở lại

@chithieutien
Mong bạn cũng cố gắng bình tĩnh để mọi việc không trở nên xấu đi. Khi mất bình tĩnh thì càng dễ mắc sai lầm.
Với nghi vấn liên quan đến bạn, để có đủ cơ sở để chấm dứt & xóa các bài viết có nội dung này. Có mấy vấn đề mong bạn thẳng thắn trả lời:
- chithieutien & cnclaivung là một thành viên dùng 02 nick?
- Bạn xác nhận là không có bất kỳ mối quan hệ nào đến thucongmynghe79 hoặc Diy1979.
- Nếu được bạn có thể công khai địa chỉ liên lạc ở Lai Vung? Có số điện thoại cố định?

03 vấn đề trên.. CNC PRO mong bạn xác nhận trực tiếp 02 vấn đề trên một cách rỏ ràng. Vấn đề 03 mang tính chất thông tin cá nhân nên nếu ngại công bố trên diễn đàn thì bạn có thể PM cho CNC PRO.

Sau bài viết này.. mình mong không xuất hiện thêm những bài viết mang tính chọc ngoái ngoài nội dung chủ đề. Như đã nêu, các nghi vấn của các bạn có thể được đề cập tiếp tục ở chủ đề đã trở lại bên chuyên mục Câu chuyện cảnh giác. Ngoài ra nếu chỉ là nghi vấn thì đề nghị dùng đại từ nhân xưng để thay thế tên thật nhầm tránh gây thêm hiểu lầm. Chủ đề liên quan đến thucongmynghe79 sẽ được duy trì nếu phát hiện thêm những tình tiết mới.

Bài viết này mang tính chất *nhắc nhở, thông báo, yêu cầu làm rỏ thông tin*. Nên sau khi đạt được các mục tiêu sẽ được thay đổi nội dung cho phù hợp với nội dung chủ đề. Những bài viết của các thành viên không xoay quanh nội dung chủ đề sẽ bị xóa.

----------


## cnclaivung

thank admin : thông tin em đây : lê thanh tân khóm 2 tt lai vung đông tháp hiện đang công tác tai công ty thức ăn Việt Thắng lai vung 0918218959 sory em ko có số cố định,
còn em và TCMN chả có liên quan gì,
nick cnclaivung đúng là em là do thế này : em đăng ký bên kia nick chithieutien ko hiểu lý do nào mà chả được,năm lân bảy lượt ko được nên lấy nick cnclaivung, song thấy hai nick ko hay cho lắm ,nên qua đây đang ký lại nick laivung, nhưng lỡ 1 điều là em đã khởi động chủ đề của em rồi, nếu admin có thể thì xóa hộ em cái nick chithieutien này, thank admin

----------


## CNC PRO

> thank admin : thông tin em đây : lê thanh tân khóm 2 tt lai vung đông tháp hiện đang công tác tai công ty thức ăn Việt Thắng lai vung 0918218959 sory em ko có số cố định,
> còn em và TCMN chả có liên quan gì,
> nick cnclaivung đúng là em là do thế này : em đăng ký bên kia nick chithieutien ko hiểu lý do nào mà chả được,năm lân bảy lượt ko được nên lấy nick cnclaivung, song thấy hai nick ko hay cho lắm ,nên qua đây đang ký lại nick laivung, nhưng lỡ 1 điều là em đã khởi động chủ đề của em rồi, nếu admin có thể thì xóa hộ em cái nick chithieutien này, thank admin


Cảm ơn bạn đã thông tin.
Nhằm đảm bảo quyền lợi cho bạn chithieutien, thuận theo yêu cầu và giải thích của bạn chithieutien CNC PRO thay mặt BQT quyết định:
Gộp 02 nick thành nick cnclaivung để bảo tồn tất cả bài viết và lượt thanks mà bạn có. Nếu bạn chithieutien đồng ý thì xác nhận bằng cách PM cho CNC PRO. Sau khi tiến hành CNC PRO sẽ thông báo lại ở chính chuyên mục này.

Các bài viết không liên quan đến nội chung chủ đề.. sẽ được kiểm tra và xóa trong vài ngày tới.

----------


## Diyodira

> thank admin : thông tin em đây : lê thanh tân khóm 2 tt lai vung đông tháp hiện đang công tác tai công ty thức ăn Việt Thắng lai vung 0918218959 sory em ko có số cố định,
> còn em và TCMN chả có liên quan gì,
> nick cnclaivung đúng là em là do thế này : em đăng ký bên kia nick chithieutien ko hiểu lý do nào mà chả được,năm lân bảy lượt ko được nên lấy nick cnclaivung, song thấy hai nick ko hay cho lắm ,nên qua đây đang ký lại nick laivung, nhưng lỡ 1 điều là em đã khởi động chủ đề của em rồi, nếu admin có thể thì xóa hộ em cái nick chithieutien này, thank admin


tui đoán chắc ông là Gđ cty này, vì thấy giọng ông không những không thiếu tiền mà còn rất nhiều tiền nữa. Cơ bản là mình tôn trọng người khác thì mới được tôn trọng chứ, mang tinh thần vô tư thoải mái thì mới chơi mấy món này được. Hy vọng từ đây bác sẽ hòa nhã hơn, vui tươi hơn để theo đuổi cnc.
THanks

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> tui đoán chắc ông là Gđ cty này, vì thấy giọng ông không những không thiếu tiền mà còn rất nhiều tiền nữa. Cơ bản là mình tôn trọng người khác thì mới được tôn trọng chứ, mang tinh thần vô tư thoải mái thì mới chơi mấy món này được. Hy vọng từ đây bác sẽ hòa nhã hơn, vui tươi hơn để theo đuổi cnc.
> THanks


bác đoán sai rồi, GĐ ổng đâu có rảnh đâu bác ạ, em chỉ là bảo trì vận hành quèn thôi,

----------


## CNC PRO

@cnclaivung
Vui lòng check sms để biết thông tin đăng nhập. Sau khi đăng nhập vui lòng thay đổi password

----------

cnclaivung, thuhanoi

----------


## conga

Chắc cũng tại cái số 79 hoặc 1979 nó đeo bám các bác trên diễn đàn nhiều, đâm ra tính hay nghi! @@

----------


## Diyodira

> @cnclaivung
> Vui lòng check sms để biết thông tin đăng nhập. Sau khi đăng nhập vui lòng thay đổi password


he he sướng thật, tự nhiên rẹt phát có cái tên mới, hợp phong thủy, phát tài.
giá như bộ phận tư pháp nhà nước có hệ thống giống forum này sướng hỉ, liên kết hết tất cả ngân hàng trường học ... , con người cầm mỗi credit card là xong, ôi mơ ước nhỏ nhoi của tui.

sau này có gã con gái cũng đỡ lo, chỉ cần kiu thằng rễ tương lai cho xem credit là rõ: nợ mấy tỷ, tiền án tiền sự ra sao, có bệnh truyền nhiễm gì không, đã lập gđ chưa và có mấy vợ mấy con rồi ... 
lúc này con người cũng sống có trách nhiệm hơn hẳn phải không ae.

----------

cnclaivung, Nam CNC

----------


## cnclaivung

hôm nay em mới viết bài được : có vài lời thành thật với các bác : em là em tính nóng, nói thẳng, nhiều khi bộp chộp, kinh nghiệm ko nhiều, ai móc khóe em hay cáu, nói chung tính ko tốt, vừa qua có nhiều câu mạo phạm các cao thủ xin các bác niệm tình bỏ qua cho, 
em đi làm máy móc công cụ nhiều, chế cháo cũng nhiều, nhưng nói thật các bác đi làm đồ chế mà đa số mấy ông cơ khí anh hùng bàn phím thì nhiều nhưng thực tế chán lắm..nên đôi khi em bị ức chế quáng gà nên lên đây nói bậy bạ, các bác hoan hĩ bỏ qua cho, vừa rồi em lấy cây visme 1605 mới cáu hàng TBI đi tiện,,,vào tiệm tiện máy móc hoành tráng tại Long Xuyên An Giang..thương hiệu Sài Gòn nhờ tiện láp đầu BK. khớp nối, thằng thợ nhìn cây visme hỏi em làm cái gì mua cây bulong này =??? em nói chế bậy bạ thôi nhưng trước khi tiện nói thật anh ăn bao nhiêu cũng được nhưng chỉ cần anh cho chuẩn em mừng rồi, nếu ko được anh đền nhé, mích lòng trước đặng lòng sau,nó hỏi chuẩn là chuẩn như thế nào : tới đây em đã muốn cáu rồi bác ợ...em nói thì anh tiện cấp chính xác cao nhất cho em...
nó đòi 500k và hẹn 2 ngày lấy, em cầm cây víme ra khỏi tiệm một nước ko dám quay đầu lại nhìn....thợ với thầy, hic, chế với cháo....

----------


## CKD

Nói thật có thể mích lòng chứ em thấy cụ hơi ngông đó.
Có thể cụ đã tham gia chế máy từ rất rất lâu.. nhưng mỗi máy nó có điểm khác nhau của nó. Mình thì không chê trình của cụ nhưng thấy cách cụ phản biện nó tiêu cực quá. Cụ có vẻ rất tự tin và xem thường người khác. _Tụ tin là tốt nhưng quá tự tin thành tự phụ_ thì hơi nguy hiểm à. Núi cao còn có núi cao hơn  :Wink: 

Bạn cứ từ từ dấn thân vào.. sẽ còn nhiều điều bất ngờ đến với bạn. Hy vọng tới lúc ấy bạn vẫn mạnh dạn đối mặt, không lẫn tránh. Bình tỉnh, tự tin mà đối mặt nhé.. nhưng đừng tự phụ  :Smile: .
Mong là còn phản biện với cụ dài dài.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nói thật có thể mích lòng chứ em thấy cụ hơi ngông đó.
> Có thể cụ đã tham gia chế máy từ rất rất lâu.. nhưng mỗi máy nó có điểm khác nhau của nó. Mình thì không chê trình của cụ nhưng thấy cách cụ phản biện nó tiêu cực quá. Cụ có vẻ rất tự tin và xem thường người khác. _Tụ tin là tốt nhưng quá tự tin thành tự phụ_ thì hơi nguy hiểm à. Núi cao còn có núi cao hơn 
> 
> Bạn cứ từ từ dấn thân vào.. sẽ còn nhiều điều bất ngờ đến với bạn. Hy vọng tới lúc ấy bạn vẫn mạnh dạn đối mặt, không lẫn tránh. Bình tỉnh, tự tin mà đối mặt nhé.. nhưng đừng tự phụ .
> Mong là còn phản biện với cụ dài dài.


Đúng, càng theo càng phát hiệnnhiều cái mới, có khi ngược với hiểu biết ban đầu  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bạn cứ từ từ dấn thân vào.. sẽ còn nhiều điều bất ngờ đến với bạn. Hy vọng tới lúc ấy bạn vẫn mạnh dạn đối mặt, không lẫn tránh. Bình tỉnh, tự tin mà đối mặt nhé.. nhưng đừng tự phụ .
> Mong là còn phản biện với cụ dài dài.


cao nhân tắc cao nhân trị, em hiểu, em có nói tự tin gì,  chắc em tiêu cự quá...hehe. bác yên tâm em thẳng lắm, ko lẩn tránh đâu...trình còi còn theo hóng dài dài....

----------


## cnclaivung

> Đúng, càng theo càng phát hiệnnhiều cái mới, có khi ngược với hiểu biết ban đầu


cụ càng phát biểu cụ càng bí ẩn, sory cụ cái bộ thư pháp, em làm xong một nữa rồi, chữ hơi xấu nhưng ko tệ, em bệnh quá với lại hổm rày bị xoắn quá nên bỏ qua một bên, em là em khoái cái cách cụ phát biểu rồi đấy

----------


## cnclaivung

em có 2 thanh thép đã tôi 25x30 được phay phẳng, dự là làm trượt ổ bi vuông như thế này, xin các bác tư vấn thiệt hơn cho em,

----------


## itanium7000

> em có 2 thanh thép đã tôi 25x30 được phay phẳng, dự là làm trượt ổ bi vuông như thế này, xin các bác tư vấn thiệt hơn cho em,


Bác mới định vị được có một chiều, không biết ứng dụng để làm gì? Nếu CNC thì cần phải 3 mặt nữa.

----------


## Tuấn

> em có 2 thanh thép đã tôi 25x30 được phay phẳng, dự là làm trượt ổ bi vuông như thế này, xin các bác tư vấn thiệt hơn cho em,


Không biết bác hỏi đùa hay thật, thôi em cứ chém bậy phát ạ.

1- tiện được mấy cái bánh xe chính xác là khó hơn lên giời rồi.
2- chế cơ câu chỉnh độ rơ bánh xe cũng loằng ngoằng phết, chí ít là 2 bánh xe trên phải có 1 con bên dưới công ngược lại, có con ôc mầu xanh để chỉnh độ dơ giữa bánh xe với thanh ray. 

Oài, mới nghĩ thế thôi em đã thấy mệt rồi  :Smile: 

Cụ muốn tiết kiệm có thể dùng cách đơn giản hơn là một bên chạy ray vuông bình thường, bên kia chạy 3 bánh xe như hình dưới cho nó giảm chi phí cũng được

----------

cnclaivung, nhatson

----------


## itanium7000

Nói chung những cái cách mà bác chủ topic đề cập đến thì rất nhiều anh em đam mê CNC từng nghĩ qua hoặc trải qua rồi. Nhưng có người mới nghĩ ra thì dẹp luôn, có người từng làm rồi vứt xó...mọi con đường rồi lại trở về với THK, NSK, Hiwin, TBI mà thôi. Hehe.

----------

cnclaivung, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái ổ bi này phải nói mình làm qua rồi, sử dụng rồi.
Nói thật như trước giờ vẫn nói.. là không hiệu quả. Cái không hiệu quả đầu tiên và sau bao nhiêu năm vẫn chưa tìm được cách diy.
Cái đó là băng trượt hoặc trục trượt. Mấy cái ổ bi là chưa nói tới.
Tại sao? Đó là độ bền và dộ chính xác. Kiếm được chổ phay  (tiện còn khó hơn) được thanh dài khoảng trên 1m mà chính xác là khó, mà có thì công cán cũng không rẻ.
Kiếm được những thanh kiểu ty pen đi thì vẫn không dùng được vì kém bền. Ty pen được mạ kền bề mặt để chống mòn, nhưng ít được tôi cứng nên mềm.
Mà kiêm được thanh vừa chuẩn kích thước, được mài chuẩn, được tôi cứng thì nhìn kỹ phát hiện ra nó là thanh trượt. Giá thanh trượt tròn china giờ rất rẻ, đương nhiên cũng 2/3 loại. Loại dùng đươc nếu quy ra kg thì khoảng hơn 150k/kg. Nếu mua phôi thép C45, tiện hoặc phay, sau đó mài rồi đem tôi thì chắc khoảng rẻ lắm là 250k/kg. Nếu đặt làm nhiều thì rẻ hơn nhiều.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

đúng rồii, mới nghĩ tới cảnh các bác nói thấy nản quá...thấy bôn Tây nó làm đủ thứ loại trượt nhưng ko biết có đạt ko thì ko nghe đề cập...thôi chi ít thì cũng ray tròn mà chơi vậy....

----------


## cnclaivung

sao dạo này diển đàn mình ko xem hình trước được nhỉ, chác có lý do

----------


## CKD

Xem hình trước là gì vậy cụ?

----------


## cnclaivung

> Xem hình trước là gì vậy cụ?


em đăng nhập là khỏi xem ảnh luôn, thoát ra thì xem được ???

----------


## Tuấn

> em đăng nhập là khỏi xem ảnh luôn, thoát ra thì xem được ???


Bác thử dùng trình duyệt khác hoặc cài lại trình duyệt web xem có được không ạ. Em vẫn xem bình thường mà  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

thank bác đã xem được bình thường, do em quậy trong mục thiết lập mà ko nhớ...hehe xin lỗi đã làm phiền admin

----------


## cnclaivung

em định lắp ray tròn fi25 cho trục Y nhưng có vẽ nó bị rơ nhẹ hai cái lock trượt, xin các bác chỉ cho kinh nghiệm chống rơ, sao hàng mới mà nó rơ vậy ko biết?

----------


## Tuấn

> Mấy cái ổ bi này phải nói mình làm qua rồi, sử dụng rồi.
> Nói thật như trước giờ vẫn nói.. là không hiệu quả. Cái không hiệu quả đầu tiên và sau bao nhiêu năm vẫn chưa tìm được cách diy.
> Cái đó là băng trượt hoặc trục trượt. Mấy cái ổ bi là chưa nói tới.
> Tại sao? Đó là độ bền và dộ chính xác. Kiếm được chổ phay  (tiện còn khó hơn) được thanh dài khoảng trên 1m mà chính xác là khó, mà có thì công cán cũng không rẻ.
> Kiếm được những thanh kiểu ty pen đi thì vẫn không dùng được vì kém bền. Ty pen được mạ kền bề mặt để chống mòn, nhưng ít được tôi cứng nên mềm.
> Mà kiêm được thanh vừa chuẩn kích thước, được mài chuẩn, được tôi cứng thì nhìn kỹ phát hiện ra nó là thanh trượt. Giá thanh trượt tròn china giờ rất rẻ, đương nhiên cũng 2/3 loại. Loại dùng đươc nếu quy ra kg thì khoảng hơn 150k/kg. Nếu mua phôi thép C45, tiện hoặc phay, sau đó mài rồi đem tôi thì chắc khoảng rẻ lắm là 250k/kg. Nếu đặt làm nhiều thì rẻ hơn nhiều.


Nếu bỏ qua phần cưa sừng làm nghé của bác chủ thớt, thì vụ DIY các loại thanh trượt trong một vài trường hợp cũng là phương án hợp lý.

Ví dụ khi bác không cần độ chính xác, bộ trượt của bác hành trình quá dài, tải rất nặng thì diy mấy bộ trượt rẻ hơn nhiều so với mua thanh trượt xịn.

Ví dụ bộ trượt này chỉ cần chịu tải trọng của nó mà thui, dài 4m2, lực đòn bẩy khá lớn ( tầm 5 tấn ở vị trí xa ổ đỡ nhất ) lực lắc ngang không đáng kể thì vòng bi đũa loại lớn chế hết không bao nhiêu xiền :




Vụ này đầu tiên em không làm cái áo cho vòng bi, nghĩ là tiện cái áo khó chính xác, chạy vài phát vỡ hết ca bi. Vòng bi côn 2 chiếc 1 cặp lắp ngược nhau trong một cái áo, 8 cặp bắt cách nhau theo chiều cao khoảng 450, chiều dài 1m2 chịu được lực khá lớn.

Trượt bạc đồng hành trình 5m, lực ép 7-10 tấn em mài mấy cái cây sắt dư lày :




Còn cái này thì tải có 2 tấn bọ, hành trình dài ngoẵng, nhưng cần kẹp chặt khi dừng lại, em dùng 8 con xy lanh khí nén 63, hành trình 50, dùng đòn bẩy ép cái bạc xê dịch 3mm. Đại khái khi dừng thì xy lanh nó kẹp không cho chạy nữa ạ. Vì hành trình dài nên nếu dùng vitme bằng bắp tay nó cũng đẩy cong. Giữ khá ổn ạ:

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

thôi em hiểu cái vụ cảnh giác kẻ giả ngu rồi, các bác nói em chứ ko ai khác, các bác giỏi cơ khí, em chả rành mấy, đôi khi chưa bao giờ sài qua trong cuộc đời, nhưng với máu mê công nghệ nên học hỏi tự làm cho thỏa chí, nói ra chẳng phải để các bác thương hại mà là thông cảm cho em, đôi khi những vấn đề các bác cảm thấy hỏi quá thừa, hỏi ngu hỏi dại, nhưng đối với em chẳng dại chẳng ngu...
 ps/ : bác Mạnh Tường, bác Kem hảo hạng thứ cho em nói thẳng, các bác chẳng chỉ bảo thì thôi, người như bác phát ngôn kiểu đấy thì ngoài đời bác chảnh ko kém đâu, em ko gây nhiểu diển đàn để làm gì, mục đích gì, xin hỏi các bác nếu ngoài việc mua bán thì còn việc gì để lợi dụng diễn đàn không, nếu mua bán các bác nên cảnh giác cao độ thì có việc gì các bác phải lo lắng nhĩ,

----------


## CKD

Ahah... có trò vui nhể!
Mình chẵng quan tâm nhiều đến nội dung cụ cnclaivung hỏi. Vì cơ bản là diễn đàn là nơi tự do.. do đó bác ấy có cưa sừng làm nghé để hỏi vu vơ thì kệ bác ấy. Chổ nào mình thích thì mình trả lời, chổ nào mình không thích thì mình em.. tọa sơn quan hổ đấu gì đấy.

Chổ mình không thích là cái tính cố chấp.. và hơi giã giã, không thật, không biết con người thật có đúng vậy không. Nếu đúng thì mình khuyên nên chân thật với chính bản thân mình. Là diễn đàn.. là thế giới ảo.. nhưng cố tạo ra con người ảo thì cũng chã ít lợi gì cho mình. Cái này nếu không đúng thì bác bỏ quá cho.
Về tranh luận thì bác tỏ vẻ rất là giàu kinh nghiệm.. và bảo vệ tới cùng quan điểm của mình, cũng chẵng sao... Cuộc đời ai cũng phải trả giá, mình học qua, trả giá rồi.. cái gì có thể giúp thì giúp. Người được giúp không chấp nhận thì có trả giá mới nhớ dai. Mà vụ này không chắc lắm, mỗi người mỗi cách làm. Do đó với mình thì tệ, với người khác thì tốt là chuyện bình thường.

Còn việc buôn bán gì đó.. quả thật là giờ có lắm trò. BQT cũng không thể bảo vệ thành viên hiệu quả được. Tốt nhất hãy tự biến mình thành người tiêu dùng thông minh.

Xin lỗi.. chém gió không đúng chổ.

----------


## cnclaivung

ôi, cái sự đời là thế đấy bác, giả giả thật thật, đã diễn đàn ảo mình cũng ảo thế thôi, thậm chí có bác còn ẩn mình ko cho biết địa chỉ cụ thể nữa kìa bác...
bác xem diễn đàn này câu hỏi nào của em trùng nhé...bác nên nhớ bác cho đi bác sẽ nhận được nhiều hơn bác cho đấy...em ko bảo vệ luận điểm ngu của mình làm gì...nhưng đôi khi cái đấy thật sự ko biết làm thế nào cho đúng...nếu ko cần các bác em vẫn có thể mua đồ lắp máy chạy vô tư lự...vấn đề ở đây là chia sẽ kinh nghiệm, bí quyết..làm sao tối ưu đến mức có thể, tạo nên sản phẩm khác biệt với kinh chi phí hấp dẫn...chứ cứ nói theo kiểu mua đi, mua mới, có sẳn về lắp vào,cũng hẳn là ngon là tốt đúng ko bác CKD
em ngoài đời giao lưu anh em chưa ai phàn nàn bác ạ...

----------


## Tuấn

@ bác cnclaivung : em nói thật nhé, nhiều lúc đọc bài bác hỏi em không biết bác hỏi thật hay đùa nữa. Tính em cũng hay đùa, nghiêm chỉnh như cụ Nam CNC thì chán lắm  :Smile:  Dưng mà mọi người thấy bác đã làm máy cnc rồi, biết quá nhiều rồi, mà còn hỏi nhiều câu như trượt tròn sao nó dơ ? Bác đủ trình mua đồ cơ khí cnc hỏng về phục chế lại, đủ nói trình bác thế nào rồi. Vậy mà bác còn hỏi nhiều câu khiến người đọc nghĩ bác đang trêu họ. Cảm giác ấy khi đọc bài em cũng có bác ạ. 

Vậy thôi bác ạ, chỉ riêng cơ khí cũng đủ để cả đời người cố gắng cũng chả học được bao nhiêu. Cái gì em không biết em hỏi luôn, nhưng nếu người đọc cảm thấy bác đang trêu họ, mọi người sẽ cảm thấy không được bác tôn trọng đấy ạ.

----------

CBNN, jimmyli, Nam CNC

----------


## cnclaivung

à thì ra vậy, em cũng thành thật thưa thốt cùng  các bác, vụ mua cơ khí hỏng là do bạn em chuyên mạ crom, em có nghía qua vụ vệ sinh visme nghe cao thủ Namcnc nói là mạ crom có thể phục hồi được, em hỏi nó và bàn với nó nếu visme, thanh trượt bị mòn, sét mình phục hồi bằng cách mạ có ok không, nó bảo cũng tốt nhưng thời gian ko lâu,nhưng nếu dùng chất gì đấy của nước ngoài thì cũng tương đối...thế là em muốn mua vài món của các bác...đơn giản thế mà có gì cao siêu đâu bác, nhưng em ko muốn giải thích lòng vòng
còn ray tròn bị rơ, cái này em hỏi thiệt lòng chứ ko đùa, vì có bao giờ dùng ray tròn đâu làm sao biết bản chất nó phải bị rơ, hỏi gutgo thì chưa thấy hồi đáp, còn em có làm máy thì đúng nhưng mua về lắp cho xong nhiệm vụ,,,chứ chưa đi sâu vào kĩ thuật...giờ mua ray tròn kiểm tra thấy nó có vẽ rơ quá cũng hơi lo lắng, nên hỏi vậy mà có bác cho là em trêu các bác, em đâu có rãnh dữ vậy bạc ạ...

----------


## cnclaivung

cuối cùng em cũng tìm được vụ dây chống xoắn ,

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

làm cho người hay lăn tăn thêm lăn tăn

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

ha ha , ngày nào em ko bị các cụ xoắn em chịu hok được, thank cụ nhé

----------


## CKD

Mới lụm được cái site này.. không biết có giúp ích gì được cho cụ không.

Nguồn http://irnas.eu/2015/04/16/good-eough-cnc-intro/

Lụm về vài cái ảnh

----------

cnclaivung, nhatson

----------


## cnclaivung

hay quá cụ ạ, đúng cái em đang cần, thank cụ nhiều...em biết bia đen là gì rồi....nhưng mà đa số nó chỉ phù hợp với lassma nhỉ

----------


## cnclaivung

chào các bác...con máy em làm gần xong rồi, sẽ trình làng các bác, em còn vấn đề cuối cũng cần giải quyết, thấy các bác cũng từng sài trượt tròn, em xin ý kiến về cái bơm mỡ cho trượt tròn, con trượt em mua hoàn toàn ko thấy vú mỡ cũng như chổ nào để bơm mỡ vào, mà chế thì lại ko tìm được giải pháp hay, mong chỉ giáo

----------


## cnclaivung

tạm hoàn thành phần cơ khí , em test show trả lễ các bác đã giúp đỡ, vítme cùi kêu dữ dội em chưa tìm được nguyên nhân, bên ngoài quay tay thì nhẹ, gắn lên nó kêu khiếp,
 trục Y song mã hai hộp số 1/5 qua thanh răng  , 1 vòng step cùi đi được 5mm.
hành trình khả dụng : 1200 x 1400
đây :
1 ) https://youtu.be/Kn7GaLcNXK4
2 )https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru4suneIhqg
 em đang cố gắng hoàn thiện để đầu tháng có thể chạy ok,
và cuối cùng xin các bác giúp set trong mach như thế nào cho đúng
trục Z vitme 05 alpha tep 66
trục X vitme 10 qua nhông sên giảm tốc 1/2 còn tương đương bước 05 alpha 66 luôn
song mã Y bước 5 hay 10 em chưa kiểm tra được  ud2115 step cùi mía
khung máy em khá cứng trong lúc này đối với em 
thank các bác nhiều

----------


## cnclaivung

trong quá trình làm em áp dụng nhiều phương pháp cân chỉnh theo bác CKD căn dây chéo, so phẳng. có chộp mớ ảnh, vô tình con em nó xóa hết giờ còn chừng này thôi

----------


## cuong

bác lai vung này học của bác "thu cong" hay sao ấy, bắt vít me thế kia không có chỗ nào để chỉnh hết là mù u luôn bác ơi , theo ý em là bác bắt sai chứ không phải cây vít me nó cũ đâu. khoan vô gỗ đã sai số lớn rồi lại còn đóng thêm con ốc cáy nữa , lại còn sai số lúc lấy mực nữa. làm cnc gỗ 1 bác đã trả giá rồi mà bác lại còn lao vào

----------


## zentic

E ngưỡng mo Bac quá. Bác có quyết tâm quá, hee, nếu Bác muốn thì cứ tiếp tục làm, đam mê mà. Sau đó cho nó chạy đc cái đã. Cảm nhận cnc là cái chổ nó chạy ah, cố lên bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Điều tiên quyết bác phải điều chỉnh các gối đỡ của hệ trục sao cho nhẹ nhàng, vặn tay chạy được đều êm - nếu muốn hoạt động tốt, bác mà cố lắp cho xong sau này chạy nó hành la trời luôn đó, còn bộ truyền xích thì mình thấy không ok tý nào, chỉ tổ tốn tiền, sau này bác vứt đi cho mà xem

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Tuấn

Con mô tơ có trục bé tẹo thế kia mà bác lắp nhônh xích trực tiếp vào đầu, khi tăng chỉnh cho căng xích có sợ nó kéo hỏng trục mô tơ không bác ơi ?

----------


## cnclaivung

thuhanoi : bên ngoài em vặn tay rất nhẹ, ko nghe nặng, nhưng lắp vào là nó nghe kiểu kẹt bị khi máy trở chiều quay, còn hai hộp số giảm tốc là do thanh răn bánh răng của em quay một vòng đi tới 12,5mm nên em chưa biết tìm hộp gảm tốc nào hợp lý nên chế tạm xem các trục chạy thế nào
bác Tuấn : em đổi phương án xài khớp nối cho trục X lên bước 10 chứ ko tiêu moter em nó. hic
thank. sẽ sớm khắc phục

----------


## racing boy

sao nó cứ cót két cót két ý

----------


## CBNN

bác làm em nhớ đến con máy phay  đầu tiên em ráp quá! nhưng đồ của bác ngon và pro hơn nhiều .

----------

cnclaivung, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng là khi lắp vào nó quay nhẹ hay nặng. Nếu ở ngoài quay nhẹ mà lắp vào quay nặng (phải cảm nhận nó nặng do khung hay do vit lắp sai). Nếu lắp sai thì phải tìm cách dịch chỉnh các gối sao cho êm & nhẹ nhất có thể. Nếu cứ để vậy nó sẽ tự phá hỏng khi làm việc.
Truyền nhông xích là có độ rơ, nếu căng (fix cứng) để khử ro thì nó sẽ phá hủy. Cái này dùng tạm thì ok, dùng thật phải có cơ cấu tăng xích bằng lò xo thì mới ổn.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

vấn đề là lắp vào quay tay thấy nhẹ nhàng không sượn, siết ốc cứng hết vẫn nhẹ , chắc do bộ vitme đểu rồi,,, vit me em hơi rơi ngang, nhưng dọc trục không rơ ,

----------


## Tuấn

> Quan trọng là khi lắp vào nó quay nhẹ hay nặng. Nếu ở ngoài quay nhẹ mà lắp vào quay nặng (phải cảm nhận nó nặng do khung hay do vit lắp sai). Nếu lắp sai thì phải tìm cách dịch chỉnh các gối sao cho êm & nhẹ nhất có thể. Nếu cứ để vậy nó sẽ tự phá hỏng khi làm việc.
> Truyền nhông xích là có độ rơ, nếu căng (fix cứng) để khử ro thì nó sẽ phá hủy. Cái này dùng tạm thì ok, dùng thật phải có cơ cấu tăng xích bằng lò xo thì mới ổn.


Em múa phụ hoạ cho cụ CKD ít hình kiểu tăng chỉnh xích bằng lò xo :



Nhìn xa chút thì nó thế này:



Cái lò xo tì lên một đoạn tôn gấp, bên dưới là nhựa cứng dài khoảng 3-4 tấc để xích tì vào. Bác làm sao cho cái bụng dây xích, chỗ có con lăn nó tì vào tấm nhựa là ok, đừng cho mấy cái tấm ốp hai bên của xích tì vào là được ạ

.

Miếng nhựa đen tì vào làm căng xích, có cái gờ ở giữa cho trục tròn ở giữa xích nó lăn  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

bác có thể vẽ mặt cắt hộ em ko, nhìn chưa hình dung ra được

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác giúp em xem sao alphatep 66 hay bị mất bước quá. em set vận tốc 5000, gia tốc 500 mà vẫn mất bước liên tục, 
vitme bước 10 
hiện tại đang sài mach3 , driver gạt off toàn bộ = xung 1000
hepsme

----------


## taih2

> các bác giúp em xem sao alphatep 66 hay bị mất bước quá. em set vận tốc 5000, gia tốc 500 mà vẫn mất bước liên tục, 
> vitme bước 10 
> hiện tại đang sài mach3 , driver gạt off toàn bộ = xung 1000
> hepsme


Mất bước coi chừng do cái hộp số của bác. Sau khi xem cái video của bác, em khuyên bác nên bỏ hết làm lại phần cơ.

Chứ tình hình em thấy không khả quan tí nào bác ạ.

----------


## cnclaivung

mình đâu còn sài hộp số nữa đâu, trực tiếp khớp nối vitme bạn ơi, hic

----------


## Tuấn

Bác CNCLaivung : em rất ủng hộ dự án làm máy cnc chất lượng ok, gíá rẻ của bác.
Tuy nhiên chi phí ngâm cứu người mở đường luôn gánh đủ. Bác xác định rồi thì em quăng bom tiếp.

Phần xích, hoàn toàn bác có thể dùng xích thay cho vitme, cho những dự án không cần độ chính xác cao, hộp xích 60 tải cả tấn em mua rẻ bèo. Kèm theo nó là bộ căng chỉnh bằng lò xo, cứng quá hỏng kết cấu, yếu quá thiều chính xác, cụ CKD nói rồi, bác chịu khó tí là làm được.

Phần khung, em chả biết gì về gỗ nhưng em nghĩ chắc bác cũng chọn loại không cong vênh do thời tiết rồi. Bác có thể thêm các tấm tôn mỏng 1,5-2mm cho những chỗ cần bắt ốc.

Em nhìn con ôc bác cấy hình như đồ chuyên cho gỗ thì phải. Bác thử dùng con tacke đạn thử xem ạ. Con này có đủ size. Khá khoẻ, giá rât rẻ. Bác tìm cách cấy nó vào một tấm tôn rồi hẵng bắt vào gỗ. Rất nhiều thùng hàng nhập về bọn em phá các loại tôn gắn vào thùng gỗ dư lày bở hơi tai ạ. 

Hai mặt gỗ bác cần bắt ốc, bác chơi 2 tấm tôn 1,5ly- 2mm cho em. Một tấm như vậy khổ 1mx1m chỉ có hơn chục cân, cũng khá rẻ.

Ốc bắt qua 2 mặt tôn, ở giữa là gỗ khá là cứng  bác ạ. Các tâm tôn bác cắt plasma hay gì đó có viền răng cưa, rồi gập nó lại, khi bắt ốc bác dùng búa đóng cho các viền răng cưa ăn luôn vào gỗ, khỏi chạy đi đâu hết.
Các loại thùng gỗ, đặc biệt của bọn Sew hay gì gì đấy rất hay chơi trò này, thùng cứng kinh hoàng bác ạ.

Vậy thôi bác ạ, chúc bác chóng hoàn thành con máy, bác nhé

----------


## CKD

Cụ dùng alpha mà sao mất bước được. Mất bước mà không điều chỉnh được nó alarm ngay.
Cụ xem lại cái coupling xem sao..

----------


## emptyhb

> các bác giúp em xem sao alphatep 66 hay bị mất bước quá. em set vận tốc 5000, gia tốc 500 mà vẫn mất bước liên tục, 
> vitme bước 10 
> hiện tại đang sài mach3 , driver gạt off toàn bộ = xung 1000
> hepsme


Bác bị hiện tượng như nào?

----------


## cnclaivung

thank các bác, em thay vitme mới chắc ổn, cây vitme hư nặng nề, 2510 đạn bi 4,8  thì bot chạy ko được, 4,5 thì lõng lẽo , kiếm 4,6 đỏ con mắt , còn vụ khung bằng gỗ do em thích bác ạ chứ ko tiên phong mỡ đường gì cao siêu bác ạ, vâng bác ko nhìn kỹ đấy chứ chổ bắt ốc em chơi la 5 dày 3 li để chịu lực siết đấy chứ.... em set vận tố 8000, gia tốc 1000 phan cây vitme chạy kiểu bể đạn , mà tháo ra thì chả có viên nào méo mó thế mới tức,

----------


## cnclaivung

sơn pu lên màu, tuy máy chưa chạy được tốt nhưng em cũng tranh thủ tí

----------


## emptyhb

Bác đừng thay làm gì phí tiền. Cơ bản là ray của bác bắt chưa chắc đã chuẩn cho nên có chỗ vitme nó bị cong => kêu thôi.

Giờ bác thử căn chỉnh lại, hoặc chấp nhận chạy kêu như vậy, tới khi hỏng thì thay cây mới  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cnclaivung

> Cụ dùng alpha mà sao mất bước được. Mất bước mà không điều chỉnh được nó alarm ngay.
> Cụ xem lại cái coupling xem sao..


vâng, nó alam báo đèn đỏ buộc em reset hoài, sót hết cả ruột

----------


## linhdt1121

trục X cụ ko có gối chặn,lại chơi truyền động xích thế kia nó rơ dọc trục thì sao hở cụ,có phí quá so với đám alpha cụ đang lắp ko.

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác đừng thay làm gì phí tiền. Cơ bản là ray của bác bắt chưa chắc đã chuẩn cho nên có chỗ vitme nó bị cong => kêu thôi.
> 
> Giờ bác thử căn chỉnh lại, hoặc chấp nhận chạy kêu như vậy, tới khi hỏng thì thay cây mới


không phải bác ơi, cây vitme cong khoản 3li, chổ em ko có nơi nào cân chỉnh lại được,  chạy nó kiêu và kẹt bác ạ, quay tay ko ngọt, lúc nặng lúc nhẹ, hic ,nếu thay bi 4,5li vào thì rơ , mà gõ dữ lắm, thôi mua cây 2010 cho đở hại step

----------


## cnclaivung

> trục X cụ ko có gối chặn,lại chơi truyền động xích thế kia nó rơ dọc trục thì sao hở cụ,có phí quá so với đám alpha cụ đang lắp ko.


em đâu có chạy xich nữa đâu cụ...do em mới tháo ra test lại nên chưa lắp ốc chặn gối, với lại em lắp UCF hai đầu gài nhau nên cơ bản không có dấu hiệu rơ dọc trục được, trừ khi đạn UCF rơ thì ta thay mới thôi

----------


## CKD

> vâng, nó alam báo đèn đỏ buộc em reset hoài, sót hết cả ruột


Công suất không đủ rồi cụ ạ. Chơi size lớn hơn hoặc giảm tốc chạy chậm.

----------


## Gamo

Nhà cha CKD chắc ngay bên cạnh nhà ông á. Ông rủ hắn qua Lai Vung nhậu bàn chuyện làm ăn đi, rồi nhờ chả check & góp ý cho từ A-Z  :Smile: )

----------


## cnclaivung

vâng, em có ý định nhờ vã rồi đó, mà ổng đi đi về về miết biết đâu mà tìm...không thiếu công xuất đây anh,,, kẹt vit me quay tay ứ được nữa là,,,,cây vitme thử đo bước trên máy phát hiện bước 9.2, đai ốc bước 10, ???,,,sai số kinh khủng, thôi xong cục kẹo

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tháo vitme ra dùng tay đẩy bệ trượt mượt mà trên 2 ray là OK.

Phần còn lại là cân chỉnh vít me và môt0r thôi


Máy làm bằng gỗ cũng OK, đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu sử dụng của mình là hiệu quả và kinh tế.
Nhưng đừng bắt nó chạy quá mức vì kết cấu không thể so với các máy khung sường kim oại cẩn được.

Thêm nữa cần chú ý yếu tố thời tiết có thể ảnh hưởng đến gỗ làm thay đổi kết cấu máy.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

cảm ơn anh, đẩy rất nhẹ nhàng, em leo lên 2 thàng gần 100k đẩy cũng nhẹ mà, thật tình cây vitme hại em rồi, em lấp vitme kiểu tự lựa mà, sàng trục Z qua hết 1 bên, siết tạm nhè nhè một đầu, quay vitme qua bên kia củng thế, siết nhè nhẹ, qua lại 3 ,4laanfn là siết cứng toàn bộ thì làm sao kênh nhau được

----------


## trucnguyen

Máy của bác giống máy của ông thucongmynghe79 quá  :EEK!: 
Full gỗ.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Bước vit 9.2 thấy lạ quá nhỉ.. so hệ inch cũng không có bước đó...

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Bước vit 9.2 thấy lạ quá nhỉ.. so hệ inch cũng không có bước đó...



Có thể là 9.6 mm # 3/8

----------


## cnclaivung

có lẽ thế, tại vì đo trên máy cùi, thước củ thì sai số là đương nhiên,,, chỉ tạm thôi cũng dự đoán được râu ông cắm cằm bà nọ,,,cho nên bị lục khục kiểu kẹt bi, ép miếng nhựa hồi bi mòn hết 1 bên, hic

----------


## taih2

> vấn đề là lắp vào quay tay thấy nhẹ nhàng không sượn, siết ốc cứng hết vẫn nhẹ , chắc do bộ vitme đểu rồi,,, vit me em hơi rơi ngang, nhưng dọc trục không rơ 
> 
> không phải bác ơi, cây vitme cong khoản 3li, chổ em ko có nơi nào cân chỉnh lại được, chạy nó kiêu và kẹt bác ạ, quay tay ko ngọt, lúc nặng lúc nhẹ, hic ,nếu thay bi 4,5li vào thì rơ , mà gõ dữ lắm, thôi mua cây 2010 cho đở hại step


Xin lỗi bác nếu có gì đó khuất mắc. Chứ em đọc bài bác thấy mâu thuẫn quá. Bác đưa lên đây đa số như thầy bói xem voi mà mô tả bệnh không chính xác thì chỉ hại bác thêm thôi.

----------


## cnclaivung

có gì đâu bác ợ, trong quá trình làm em thử tới thử lui, thay bi lớn nhỏ 2,3  cở khác nhau, lúc lắp bi 4,5li chưa phát hiên rơ  và rất nhẹ tay là do có 2 miếng nhựa chặn 2 đầu nên kiểm tra rơ không được, láp lên máy test  thi bắt đầu lục khục rẹt rẹt như cái cờ nhip em up đó, , nhờ các bác phán cho vài câu lại tháo xuống bỏ luôn nhông dĩa , làm cái khớp nối đóng vô chạy trực tiếp bước 10 nó kêu ác liệt hơn, lại tháo xuống lắp 1 vòng bi cở 4,8mm, thì ko tài nào cho vô được 2 răn vitme, lại tháo ra, chia mỗi vòng 20 viên bi thì 6 viên nhỏ 1 viên to cũng không được, vì khi nó chui qua miếng nhựa hồi bi thì lại khựng khực, tức quá tháo xuống đem đi đo thì phát hiện như nói đã ở trên, 
do chổ em may móc dụng cụ hạn chế nên em phát huy theo mãng gỗ cho dễ làm, sao đó nâng lên gỗ tốt thì có thể tốt hơn, vài lời thật tính rõ ràng đấy rồi bác ạ, sory em có lỡ lời bỏ qua cho em

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác cà xi lai vung đừng thử và sửa vít me kiểu đó chả đem lại kết quả gì chỉ tổ tốn công thôi, khung gỗ của bác chỉ mông chạy đến 2500mm/phút là ok rồi, cao hơn nữa nó lắc như uống thuốc lắc gãy mũi thôi

----------


## cnclaivung

cả cái nhà máy chà gạo các bác nấu cơm trong đó tới 70% cơ cấu gỗ rồi , nên em xung phong đi theo lối này, càng đơn giản càng tốt, vì đồ gỗ em nghĩ độ chính xác ko cao nên máy bằng gỗ chẳng phải lo nghĩ nhiều, dễ tìm đẽ làm ko quá phụ thuộc vào việc phay, bào v,,vv...nếu làm được gỗ căm xe thì em nghĩ mấy cái máy khung sắt hộp 5,6 li khó mà qua được...chưa làm nên em chưa biết sao. 
nếu làm máy 1200x2000 chẳng hạn, khung sắt thì khối tiền nhưng căm xe khoản 5tấc cây x giá 17,tr = 8,5tr cộng thêm ít tiền gia công kiểu đóng mấy cái sập hạng nặng của mấy lão đại gia  thì có lẽ kinh tế nhất

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác cà xi lai vung đừng thử và sửa vít me kiểu đó chả đem lại kết quả gì chỉ tổ tốn công thôi, khung gỗ của bác chỉ mông chạy đến 2500mm/phút là ok rồi, cao hơn nữa nó lắc như uống thuốc lắc gãy mũi thôi


chắc bác nhầm rồi , mà chắc chắn bác nhầm vi nói khung máy này lắc , tổng trọng tải em nó hiện khoản 500kg , vai X 50mm ke góc toàn bộ vô keo AB loại tốt, trục X gỗ căm xe miền đông nguyên khối 180x150x1500 nẳng kinh khủng

hiện giờ em láp 2 hộp số vào trục Y , đứng 1 bên đẩy thì đi rất êm và đều , ko bị rung rung kiểu sượn bác ạ, để em thay vit me xong test thử chứ để bác cười....em mong nuốn nó đạt được 5m/p có hơi quá ko bác ạ

----------


## taih2

> chắc bác nhầm rồi , mà chắc chắn bác nhầm vi nói khung máy này lắc , tổng trọng tải em nó hiện khoản 500kg , vai X 50mm ke góc toàn bộ vô keo AB loại tốt, trục X gỗ căm xe miền đông nguyên khối 180x150x1500 nẳng kinh khủng
> 
> hiện giờ em láp 2 hộp số vào trục Y , đứng 1 bên đẩy thì đi rất êm và đều , ko bị rung rung kiểu sượn bác ạ, để em thay vit me xong test thử chứ để bác cười....em mong nuốn nó đạt được 5m/p có hơi quá ko bác ạ


Bác ấy nói đúng, không có nhầm đâu bác. Bác làm xong chạy thử đi bác sẽ thấy. Khi 2 trục X, Y đột ngột đổi chiều thì nó sàng ghê lắm bác.

Không ai dại gì mà bỏ 1 mớ tiền chỉ để mua 1 đống sắt cho nó nặng, cồng kềnh làm chi đâu bác. 
Em góp ý cho bác thôi. Lúc trước em cũng nghĩ như vậy, khung thế này thế kia... là cứng lắm rồi. Mấy cha làm chi mà sắt to tổ chảng... đến khi em làm xong, chạy thử thì mới biết mình sai.

----------


## racing boy

kon máy e làm full sắt hơn 6tạ ko có chân mà nó giật vẫn rung tay đây này

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## conga

Máy khung gỗ mà chơi alpha step , có vẻ khơi khập khiễng nhỉ...ha ha! 1 phong cách đại ra rồi.

----------

CBNN, cnclaivung

----------


## thuhanoi

> Máy khung gỗ mà chơi alpha step , có vẻ khơi khập khiễng nhỉ...ha ha! 1 phong cách đại ra rồi.


Mình thấy cũng hộp lý chứ bác, khi nào chán gỗ chuyển qua sắt khỏi phải đầu tư. Bác nên dùng vit me bước <=5 thôi

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

em  sẽ đổi vime chạy bước 05, mặt dù mới test sơ sơ mà em đã cảm nhận được sức mạnh của alpha tep rồi, nếu bước cao quá e em nó đở ko nổi cái cụm Z 40 kg của em. mất moment có phải do bước vime cao không các bác,,,khi đó buộc phải cấp xung nhỏ lại mà càng nhỏ thì step càng đuối hay sao...

----------


## cnclaivung

> kon máy e làm full sắt hơn 6tạ ko có chân mà nó giật vẫn rung tay đây này


máy bác làm chạy tốc độ khủng rung là ko tránh được, nhưng run cả tay em ứa tin,

----------


## racing boy

> em  sẽ đổi vime chạy bước 05, mặt dù mới test sơ sơ mà em đã cảm nhận được sức mạnh của alpha tep rồi, nếu bước cao quá e em nó đở ko nổi cái cụm Z 40 kg của em. mất moment có phải do bước vime cao không các bác,,,khi đó buộc phải cấp xung nhỏ lại mà càng nhỏ thì step càng đuối hay sao...


chạy gỗ mà bước 5 thì như rùa bò ý, e chơi z bước 20 nâng trục z 50kg bt, miễn có là có lò so đối trọng thì như ko có gì ý, bác chơi bước 10 là hợp lí rồi

----------


## ahdvip

> chạy gỗ mà bước 5 thì như rùa bò ý, e chơi z bước 20 nâng trục z 50kg bt, miễn có là có lò so đối trọng thì như ko có gì ý, bác chơi bước 10 là hợp lí rồi


chơi bước 20 thì chả kiểm soát được khi nào lò xo nó giản quá nhiều, đến lúc đó lỡ đang chạy hàng độc thì ốm đòn. Đừng ham bước lớn quá làm gì, bước 10 cho trục Z là ok lắm rồi.

----------


## cnclaivung

bác đang nói trục nào thế, em nối trục X đấy, chứ trục Z em có bước 5 thôi, có bác thuhanoi khuyên em nên hạ xuống bước 5 cho an toàn tính mạng
em có thấy bài toán của bác tính tốc độ của các trục, vậy sopinl 2,2 loại đit đỏ hàng 5kg chạy tốc độ trục X max bao nhiêu là dao ăn vừa dậy bác lấy dao 2me 6li làm bài thử

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác ạ, alpha step nếu sét steper thấp do vitme bước lớn , chẳn hạn của em X buớc 20 thì chỉ 1000/20=50 , set vận tốc 12000. gia tốc 800 thì có nguy hại gì tới moter không các bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu chạy đến 12000 thì động cơ chạy 600v/p --> OK

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

vậy giới hạn thấp nhất của step này chỉ 600/p thôi hã bác. nếu thấp nữa thì mất moment hã bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

e tưởng mấy e alpha này chạy đc 3000v/p chứ nhỉ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác phải xem cái biểu đồ tải của từng loại độngcơ mới có tk chính xác như bác mong đợi. B thường với đc đó chạy tới 1000 -1500 v/p. Còn ở tốc độ thấp thì sở truờngcủa step rồi khỏi phải lo. Hệ máy củabác ham hố chi vitme buớc 20  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

ko phải ham hố vit me bước 20 , mà em đang thử sen cam nhong dĩa  :Big Grin:  , khi hạ xuống hết cở thì bước 20 là dữ rồi, ko có cách não hạ xuống bước 10,   để em thử lại rồi có cái báo cáo cụ thể ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

> ko phải ham hố vit me bước 20 , mà em đang thử sen cam nhong dĩa  , khi hạ xuống hết cở thì bước 20 là dữ rồi, ko có cách não hạ xuống bước 10,   để em thử lại rồi có cái báo cáo cụ thể ạ


Nguyên lý: càng ngoằng ngèo càng giảm hiệu suất  :Big Grin:  tính lại đi

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

lòng vòng mệt thêm nhưng cũng đú cho đởn cái đã, cuối cùng thì cũng chạy tàm tạm ...chạy sên cam tăng căng thì cũng giảm rung phần nào thôi chứ ko thể khử tuyệt đối như vitme được...tốc độ  X em set 12000/p, gia tốc 1000, máy rung như máy cày lúa..hehhe. Z 7000/p, gia tốc 1000.... chạy  máy tấm trám cửa  làm nguội muốn chit...hic...nhưng em bảo đảm với bác nếu vitme bước 10 là tuyệt chứ bước 5 e là đuối moter bác nhỉ

----------


## cnclaivung

https://youtu.be/7UOa4gyk9UU

----------

kametoco

----------


## Gamo

Chúc mừng bác!

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## kametoco

trục X chạy xích thấy vậy mà ngon quá bác, nếu được bác chụp rõ rõ sản phẩm sau khi đục cho e xem với

----------


## emptyhb

Ôi, bác này chạy dọc thớ gỗ này. Chạy thế hay bị xơ lắm.

----------


## cnclaivung

đúng thế bác, chạy dọc nó bị sơ chứ ko phải hay bị, nhưng do tính chất gỗ bằng lăng nó trơn nhớt nếu chạy ngang thì phải set tốc độ thấp thôi chứ ko làm nguội tiêu luôn...

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác ơi..sao step alpha nóng kinh thế, tầm 80độ chứ kp ít... em set trong mạch 7500/p. gia tốc 800... máy hơi khực khực khi trở chiều quay....còn sản phẩm thì em set f 12000.  over 0,22...như vậy có quá so với quy định ko
em đã thay visme mới 2510 cho X rồi nên đang chạy xung 1000/10= 100x/v có đúng chăng, mà nếu em tăng vận tốc thì driver báo alam ngay, sao lạ vậy, hay víme nặng quá

----------


## CKD

Ngay từ đầu đã khẵng định bị thiếu công suất. Bác chẵng thèm nghe.
Ngoài ra mấy thông số bác đề cập đến em chẵng hiểu rỏ. Muốn hiểu phải đoán mò.
-7000/p là 7000mm/min
-100x/v là 100 xung / vòng? Nếu 100x/v như ý bác thì 100 xung quay 1 vòng là 10mm. Đúng ở đây là 100ppu (pulse per unit) hoặc 100 x / mm

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Nam CNC

trên drive có 2 cái nút xoay chỉnh current và V-fil gì đó nữa không biết bác chỉnh ở mức nào ???

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

dạ , em set theo cách chia của bác Tuấn = 1000/visme 10 = 100 thì em set trong step unit 100.
vận tốc 7000. gia tốc 800
còn làm file em set feedrate 12000/min = 12m/min
còn mấy cái nut xoay em chưa rớ vào, bác Tuấn bán sao em để vậy vì bác ấy nói sài mach3 thì để nguyên...
vậy khả năng là do thiếu công suất sao bác...
hiện em còn dư một bộ vậy có khả thi phương án song mã X ko các bác ạ, có ai đã làm chưa cho em it kinh nghiệm

----------


## linhdt1121

> Ngay từ đầu đã khẵng định bị thiếu công suất. Bác chẵng thèm nghe.
> Ngoài ra mấy thông số bác đề cập đến em chẵng hiểu rỏ. Muốn hiểu phải đoán mò.
> -7000/p là 7000mm/min
> -100x/v là 100 xung / vòng? Nếu 100x/v như ý bác thì 100 xung quay 1 vòng là 10mm. Đúng ở đây là 100ppu (pulse per unit) hoặc 100 x / mm


Em nghĩ phần cơ có gì ko ổn làm nó ko chơn chu dẫn đến thiếu công xuất thôi.bản thân em sài asm 66 kéo 2 spin,vitme 2005 khi chạy em đứng cả ng lên mà nó vẫn nhấc đc Z mà, e còm còm có gần 50kg thui mà dòng trên driver em set mức e,chưa max

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

em nghĩ bác nói đúng, bởi cây víme em mới mua ko ngọt lắm với đai ốc củ, ( đang đợi đai ốc mới ) lắp 1 vòng bi thì nhẹ tay, thêm 1 vòng đầu kia thì nặng hẳn kiểu lệch bi. tháo ra tháo vô hàng chục lần vẫn thế, mà sao cũng TBI mà víme với đai ốc kia ( cũng là mới ) lại ko nhẹ nhàng...đai ốc đó lắp 4 vòng bi gắn vào cây có sẳn hành trình ngắn thì rất nhẹ và êm, em ko hiểu nỗi, nên quyết định lắp 2 đầu 2 vòng chạy tạm, lúc gia công em có sờ thử víme thì thấy âm ấm , em nghi do víme nặng quá gây quá tải cho step , nên khi tăng vận tốc thì bị báo alam

----------


## linhdt1121

Theo e cụ nên tập chung căn chỉnh cơ cho ngon đi, cụ cứ cố chạy thế này có thể vẫn chạy nhưng sớm muộn nó sẽ phá tan cây vitme thôi.
Mà cụ đang sét cái núm current trên driver là bao nhiêu,nhỏ quá nó cũng yếu xìu đó, cái này chẳng liên quan đến mach3 hay nc gì đâu.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

thank bác, em thấy cả 2 cái driver đang để mức e, có nên tăng lên ko bác ạ, vâng víme em chỉ chạy thử thui, đang đợi đai ốc về xem thế nào, hôm nay chạy tets thấy tình hình ko ổn rồi nên ngưng lại căn chỉnh lại thôi

----------


## linhdt1121

E thì ok rồi,khi nào căn chỉnh ok bác có thể giảm xuống từng mức, khi nào cảm thấy máy vẫn chạy ok thì thôi để step đỡ nóng
Chú ý là mức F là max nhé, như của bác E là gần max rồi đó
Chúc bác sớm thành công!

----------


## emptyhb

> thank bác, em thấy cả 2 cái driver đang để mức e, có nên tăng lên ko bác ạ, vâng víme em chỉ chạy thử thui, đang đợi đai ốc về xem thế nào, hôm nay chạy tets thấy tình hình ko ổn rồi nên ngưng lại căn chỉnh lại thôi


Bác nên kiểm tra lại trục X, lý do làm sao bác chạy xích thì được mà vitme thì không được?

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác nên kiểm tra lại trục X, lý do làm sao bác chạy xích thì được mà vitme thì không được?


em nghĩ bác nói đúng, bởi cây víme em mới mua ko ngọt lắm với đai ốc củ, ( đang đợi đai ốc mới ) lắp 1 vòng bi thì nhẹ tay, thêm 1 vòng đầu kia thì nặng hẳn kiểu lệch bi. tháo ra tháo vô hàng chục lần vẫn thế, mà sao cũng TBI mà víme với đai ốc kia ( cũng là mới ) lại ko nhẹ nhàng...đai ốc đó lắp 4 vòng bi gắn vào cây có sẳn hành trình ngắn thì rất nhẹ và êm, em ko hiểu nỗi, nên quyết định lắp 2 đầu 2 vòng chạy tạm, lúc gia công em có sờ thử víme thì thấy âm ấm , em nghi do víme nặng quá gây quá tải cho step , nên khi tăng vận tốc thì bị báo alam

đây bác ạ, nên ko dám làm phiền bác ạ. hehe

----------


## linhdt1121

> thank bác, em thấy cả 2 cái driver đang để mức e, có nên tăng lên ko bác ạ, vâng víme em chỉ chạy thử thui, đang đợi đai ốc về xem thế nào, hôm nay chạy tets thấy tình hình ko ổn rồi nên ngưng lại căn chỉnh lại thôi


Mà đọc lại đoạn này em mới thấy, sao bác ko mua vitme vs đồng bộ đi.
Bác nói hàng TBI mới em chả tin lắm, hàng Đài Loan xịn thì chắc giá nó cũng trên trời
Còn gắn mác TBI thì ko biết đâu mà lần bác ah, có khi mua đai ốc về lại ko vừa đấy chứ, kết quả là càng tốn kém và thêm nản

----------


## CKD

Mà sao vit này ổ kia là thế nào bác?
Vụ TBI thì chắc bác mua nhầm đồ đểu vì hám rẻ quá, cái block tầm 5-6 trăm phải không?. Mấy cụ bán hàng không có kiểm tra và lắp thử trước đâu, nên đầu gà đít vịt là thường.
Mà lắp vào cứng ngắt mà bác cũng cho chạy thì cũng hay thật. Em tin là bác không phải lần đầu cằm cây vit me. Nêu vụ này em hơi khó hiểu à.

----------


## racing boy

Máy của e cũng đang điên đầu về cái vít me z ý, nó bước 20 bị rơ có tí tẹo mà lúc chạy cứ cạch cạch sót hết cả ruột, hix, hiện chưa có biện pháp cải thiện

----------


## cnclaivung

thì đa số TBI đều nhái mà bác, chứ mua chính hãng chắc ko đú nỗi...cái đai ôc  này có nguồn tư Huy trà đá, mới ken, lắp vào cây có sẳn hành trình ngắn thì rất êm và nhẹ nhàng, thấy thế em mới mua tiếp 1 cây từ cnc thành long mới keng lắp vào thì cứng ngắt,...giờ thì cố đợi đai ốc mới tư cnc thành long đây....hãi vụ visme này quá cũng bởi em muốn tiết kiệm tí ấy mờ.
hiện tại em còn dư 1 cây 1m6, 1cây 1m , 1 cây 400, tất cả mới keng mà đai ốc chỉ chơi được 1 em 400 thôi...biết bao giờ mới tìm được đúng bộ cho các em ấy, hay để lại làm xà beng trời...hic

----------


## cnclaivung

> Máy của e cũng đang điên đầu về cái vít me z ý, nó bước 20 bị rơ có tí tẹo mà lúc chạy cứ cạch cạch sót hết cả ruột, hix, hiện chưa có biện pháp cải thiện


bảo đảm bác em còn 1 cây ht 400 với đai ốc đang nói trên kia là giải quyết con máy bác êm ru, nhưng nó bước 10 chác bác ko thich rồi

----------


## cnclaivung

gì mà 500/600 bác. giá thấp nhất 900k /con đấy, nhìn hàng cũng đẹp , bóng bẩy từ đường bi mờ

----------


## CBNN

> thì đa số TBI đều nhái mà bác, chứ mua chính hãng chắc ko đú nỗi...cái đai ôc  này có nguồn tư Huy trà đá, mới ken, lắp vào cây có sẳn hành trình ngắn thì rất êm và nhẹ nhàng, thấy thế em mới mua tiếp 1 cây từ cnc thành long mới keng lắp vào thì cứng ngắt,...giờ thì cố đợi đai ốc mới tư cnc thành long đây....hãi vụ visme này quá cũng bởi em muốn tiết kiệm tí ấy mờ.
> hiện tại em còn dư 1 cây 1m6, 1cây 1m , 1 cây 400, tất cả mới keng mà đai ốc chỉ chơi được 1 em 400 thôi...biết bao giờ mới tìm được đúng bộ cho các em ấy, hay để lại làm xà beng trời...hic


vậy lúc chưa lắp nó cũng cứng hả bác ? thường em thấy vít me bi , cầm tay vuốt nhẹ là nó quay rồi mà ! kể cả vít me loại thường không có bi cũng vẫn nhẹ .

----------


## cnclaivung

vâng, nếu lắp 1 vòng bi thử thì nhẹ, ok, tiếp 1 vòng thì ko vào được, dời vòng bi đó lên đầu bên kia đai ốc thì vô được nhưng khá nặng tay chứ ko có chuyện quay như bác nói, em cũng có biết qua nhiều loại víme mà, tức 1 cái là có 1 cây cũng TBI 2510 thì đai ốc vô đủ 4 vòng bi thì vô rất nhẹ nhàng, êm , ko sượn gì cả, y như cây Z em đang sài...kiểm tra từng nắp nhựa cũng ko tìm ra nguyên nhân, so víme cũng chưa thấy sai 1 mm nào trên cả đoạn dài 400mm

----------


## linhdt1121

> vâng, nếu lắp 1 vòng bi thử thì nhẹ, ok, tiếp 1 vòng thì ko vào được, dời vòng bi đó lên đầu bên kia đai ốc thì vô được nhưng khá nặng tay chứ ko có chuyện quay như bác nói, em cũng có biết qua nhiều loại víme mà, tức 1 cái là có 1 cây cũng TBI 2510 thì đai ốc vô đủ 4 vòng bi thì vô rất nhẹ nhàng, êm , ko sượn gì cả, y như cây Z em đang sài...kiểm tra từng nắp nhựa cũng ko tìm ra nguyên nhân, so víme cũng chưa thấy sai 1 mm nào trên cả đoạn dài 400mm


Em ko hiểu bác nói lắp vòng bi vào là ntn, đai ốc của vitme nó chỉ có bi và các rãnh hồi bi chứ làm có  vòng bi nào hả bác.
Có khi nào bác lắp bi vào rãnh bị sai ko, lần đầu tháo vitme ra e cũng bị như vầy.
Bác chộp cái ảnh len ae xem đc ko

----------


## cnclaivung

hic, bác ơi, vậy bác ko hiểu sao, thì đai ốc có tất thảy 4 vong bi , mỗi vòng bi đều băng qua nắp nhựa hồi bi, ý em nói là mỗi viên bi ta lắp vào chứ ko phải vòng bi hiểu theo bác...chộp ảnh em cũng ko biết chộp để giải thích thế nào...mà loại trừ em lắp sai hay láp vào điểm chết giũa 2 nắp nhựa( Namcnc)
ở đây em có 2 cây 1 dài 1600 và một dài 400, cái đai ốc chỉ nhẹ nhàng được với cây 400, còn cây kia lắp kiểu gì cũng nặng bi...bác nào có cao kiến cứu hộ hoặc có phương án chế cháo gì cho nó chứ em hãi quá rồi...
hiện em tháo ra lắp vào cây 400 để dành dùng cho máy sau...

----------


## CKD

Bản chất 2 cây ấy không cùng loại thì làm thế nào mà lắp lẫn được.
Ray & vit không có khái niệm lắp lẫn nếu không cùng hãng, cùng serie.
Hàng lỡm thì 2 đợt sản xuất chưa chắc đã lắp lẫn được nói chi là....

----------


## cnclaivung

vâng, vấn đè em gặp phải hy vọng các bác newbe rút kinh nghiệm, cũng TBI nhái, đai ốc nhái ( nhưng 2 đợt hàng là láp ko được ) chính công ty cung cấp xác nhận điều này...vì giá nó nằm ở mức rẻ nên đành chịu, nếu máy chạy điêu khắc gỗ thì cũng ko lăn tăn lắm...cuối cùng em cũng giải quyết được rồi, máy khá ổn có điều nếu set vận tốc và gia tốc cao quá e con dao 3d fi6 ăn ko kịp gây tiếng ồn khiếp vía, dễ gãy dao như chơi....
em hạ xuống mức C, or D có vẽ step nguội hẳn nhưng yếu quá,

----------


## emptyhb

> vâng, vấn đè em gặp phải hy vọng các bác newbe rút kinh nghiệm, cũng TBI nhái, đai ốc nhái ( nhưng 2 đợt hàng là láp ko được ) chính công ty cung cấp xác nhận điều này...vì giá nó nằm ở mức rẻ nên đành chịu, nếu máy chạy điêu khắc gỗ thì cũng ko lăn tăn lắm...cuối cùng em cũng giải quyết được rồi, máy khá ổn có điều nếu set vận tốc và gia tốc cao quá e con dao 3d fi6 ăn ko kịp gây tiếng ồn khiếp vía, dễ gãy dao như chơi....
> em hạ xuống mức C, or D có vẽ step nguội hẳn nhưng yếu quá,


Bác cứ để ỏ E hay F cũng được, vấn đề Alpha Step nóng thì bác sắm thêm 2 cái quạt 12v cho X và Z, chạy cả ngày chả làm sao cả :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnclaivung

lắp quạt vào chổ driver hay step bác, step thì lắp kiểu gì mà giải nhiệt được nhỉ, còn driver em chơi nguyên cây quạt mini thổi vô tủ mát cả tủ, hehe

----------


## lekimhung

Em mượn cái hình trên mạng, bác xem sẽ thấy nếu cả 2 motor cùng toả ra nhiệt lượng như nhau, thì con bên trái sẽ nóng hơn con bên phải.

----------


## linhdt1121

> lắp quạt vào chổ driver hay step bác, step thì lắp kiểu gì mà giải nhiệt được nhỉ, còn driver em chơi nguyên cây quạt mini thổi vô tủ mát cả tủ, hehe


Thì bác làm sao bắt đc vào step là đc,lấy mấy cái dây thít mà buộc nó vào, pro hơn thì lấy con cnc này phay cho nó cái gá là đc
Hơn nữa thì đi phay miếng nhôm làm giải nhiệt nc luôn




> Em mượn cái hình trên mạng, bác xem sẽ thấy nếu cả 2 motor cùng toả ra nhiệt lượng như nhau, thì con bên trái sẽ nóng hơn con bên phải.


Bác giải thích đoạn này đc ko, e ko hiểu lắm
Cùng tỏa ra 1 lượng nhiệt thì con nào tỏa nhiệt tốt hơn sẽ mát hơn mà em nhìn hình thấy 2 con có gì khác nhau ko

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Nam CNC

theo em thì ông "lé kim"này ổng nói là còn bên phải mát hơn là do nó ăn vào cái mặt bích là cái miếng nhôm , xem như có thêm cái đế tản nhiệt nên nó sẽ mát hơn , còn con bên trái là ăn vào 2 cây que nên khả năng tản nhiệt sẽ kém hơn 1 xíu thế thôi đó mà.

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo

----------


## lekimhung

Bác Nam giải thích đúng ý em, nhưng mà không phải hơn 1 xíu đâu anh ơi, rất nhiều xíu luôn đó, vì nhiệt sau khi dẫn qua nhôm thì phân tản vào thân máy luôn. con bên trái thì tốc độ giải nhiệt không bằng, vì vậy nếu có thể thì nên tận dụng cách này không cần quạt.

Nên bôi thêm kem tản nhiệt CPU vào tiếp điểm motor với mặt bích nữa.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Đang ở Lai Vung mà alo cho cụ cnclaivung mãi chẵng được. Chắc không có duyên.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

cảm ơn bạn cho mình buổi nói chuyện vui vẻ và cởi mỡ

----------


## CKD

Hì hì.
Có gì đâu bác! Thêm bạn thêm vui mà.
Hy vọng có dịp bia đen lâu hơn. Hôm rồi nhiều kèo lôi kéo quá, thời gian thì ít, nên phải tranh thủ mỗi nơi một tí  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, dzậy là nhậu bia đen chứ ko phải bia vàng à?

----------


## cnclaivung

chào các đại ca...sau thời gian sử dụng máy gỗ của em, nó làm ra khá khá, lấy lại được cái vốn ban đầu, giờ lúc sinh lợi nhuận cho em, em có mấy cái đúc kết như này :
máy gỗ, nếu biết tận dụng kĩ thuật ngành gỗ, thì ưu điểm vượt trội khung sắt : dể làm, dể gia công , 
gỗ rẻ, nặng hơn sắt hộp có cùng diện tích....độ ồn giảm, ko gây ồn bằng sắt, phần vai X nên sử dụng gỗ tốt, cứng, dày , đảm bảo được gia tốc run giật tốc độ cao. ( khuyên dùng gỗ Xương Gà . 1 m khối khô nặng tầm 1,3 tấn đến 1,5 tấn. 
khuyết điểm : độ chính xác ko cao, ko tính trên 0.0x được  :Wink:  phải tính trên mm, ( khắc gỗ thì ok nhĩ ) 
phải thăm bu long thường xuyên vì độ co ngót tháng nắng, nhiệt độ môi trường tăng...
phải sử dụng nhiều vit gỗ để gia cố các điểm + keo. càng nhiều càng tốt...
và sau cùng là hãy quên chuyện phun PU cho máy gỗ ngay, vì nó ko kháng được độ nóng và hấp thu độ ẩm nhanh, sẽ gây ra tình trạng giật, vênh nếu gỗ loại tạp..( gỗ rừng cũng giảm thiểu được phần nào nếu thật khô )
dùng sơn kháng ẩm quét kỹ, phủ lớp chống nóng  ( sơn bạc rất hay ) và sau cùng là lên màu cho máy. (em chưa làm xong vụ này )
và cuối cùng là trình bày sản phẩm đánh dấu ngày em nó thu lợi nhuận cho em từ tấm trống đồng đục sâu 7mm, fi 540 , bước dao 0.20 mất hết 14h . trên gỗ Gõ Mun. ( một loại gỗ đang dần dần biến mất

----------

CKD, Gamo, huyquynhbk, mig21, ntmhbsm

----------


## Diyodira

Tiếc là khg có nút dislike.

----------

cnclaivung, cuong, ntmhbsm

----------


## ntmhbsm

lần đầu e thấy con máy cnc bằng gỗ to thế này đấy, phục bác sát đất nun

----------


## CKD

Máy vẫn rất good, nhưng vẫn cần phải cải tiến nhiều.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

chào các cụ kính yêu, lâu quá em mạng phép lôi thớt em lên tí, 
thôi thì đã bằng gỗ thì trục A em cũng chen chút gỗ cho nó xôm luôn,,,,làm được cái trục  A em liền lên báo cáo luôn ạ, máy em 1 năm qua vẫn tốt , ko có trở ngại vì nắng nóng hay mưa nhiều....nhưng mà có điều kiện em lên sắt thôi...gỗ nó ko chuyên nghiệp...thứ 2 là cứ thăm bulong hoài em ngán quá mặt dù em nó vẫn cứ chạy
https://youtu.be/vk0MHU5-wXQ


https://youtu.be/mskZNz9Gvng

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, IRF945

----------


## cnclaivung

đây là tác phẩm em nó sinh ra cho em
https://youtu.be/cgMfHkO45CQ

----------

biết tuốt, ppgas

----------


## Letungquang

Àh...cụ trải phẳng chạy ah?

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

em chưa đủ trình 4 trục đồng thời cụ ạ. trải trên JD múa thôi

----------


## cnclaivung

cũng đã lâu em ko lôi thớt này lên, này buồn tình test bài cơ bản cho nó rệu rã còn máy sau 1 năm hơn chiến đấu với em, về phần cơ khí thì chẳng có hơi hám gì, nhưng gỗ có lẽ te tua bầm dập với em....giờ em nó cũng sắp được nghĩ ngơi để thấy đàn em lực lưỡng cao to, có sức chơi 4 em 1 lần...
thiết nghĩ nên làm cái clip để lại cho các bác mới vào có cái nhìn thiệt thâm về Upipolar dòng nữa bước cùi bắp...
máy em song mã Y 2 còn UPH 268 cùi nhưng đạt 8000, giá tốc 600, đó là đều ko thể mà có thể ( không mất bước ) ngược lại cái alpha 66 vitme 2510 lại aclam liên tục , không theo nỗi con Upipolar ?, cái này có lẽ cơ khí không tốtm mặc dù quay tay khá nhẹ nhàng.
clip nó đây , em sét tùm lum tốc độ , nhưng alpha 66 có vẽ chịu không nỗi, ở đây ý em là về cái phần cơ khí có gì đó không ổn chứ ko phải nói unipolar nó mạnh hơn nhá


cũng định làm bài tets tròn tốc độ 9000 nhưng sợ các bác mửa nên thôi, hic

----------

